# موضوع الأسبوع رقم (3): كيف تكون مديرا ناجحا وكيف يتم التعامل الأمثل مع العمالة الفنية



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

موضوع هذا الأسبوع من اقتراح الأخ الفاضل polpol جزاه الله خيرا

كيف تكون مديرا ناجحا وكيف يتم التعامل الأمثل مع العمالة الفنية

كثير من المهندسين يعمل في مجال الادارة ونجد منهم مبدعين حقا ولكن نجد من يفشل بالرغم من أنه صاحب علم وكفاءة 

سنستعرض أمورا كثيرة منها::31: 

ماذا تعني كلمة ادارة ؟

من هو المدير؟

ماهي صلاحيات المدير؟

ما هي وظائف المدير؟

من يتخذ القرارات وكيف نتوصل اليها ؟

المدير الجديد........ من أين يبدأ؟

كيف يتعامل المدير مع الموظفين والعمالة الفنية ؟

أسباب فشل المدير

افلاس شركات ...... من السبب؟

أمثلة واقعية لمدراء ناجحين ومدراء فشلوا.
.
.


أتمنى أن تفيدونا من خبراتكم​
________________________________________________


كل الاحترام للمخلصين الذين تواصلوا معنا في الموضوعين السابقين واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة 

كما تعلمون نناقش كل أسبوع موضوعا معينا وذلك حسب اقتراحاتكم في موضوع: 
موضوع الأسبوع :هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مفهوم الإدارة فى المنظمات:

بالرغم من أن مفهوم الإدارة هو أحد المفاهيم الدارجة والمستخدمة بواسطة كل الأفراد ولكنها للأسف تمارس فى معظم الأحيان بطريقة عشوائية، فقد نسمع فى بعض الأحيان عن إدارة الوقت، إدارة البشر، إدارة المواد وغيرها، وقد يستخدم لفظ إدارة للإشارة إلى مجموعة من البشر، أو مجموعة من المعارف، ولكن فى الواقع فإن مفهوم الإدارة هو عملية إنجاز الأهداف مع ومن خلال مجهودات الآخرين.


من هو المدير

وعلى ذلك فالمدير هو الذى يسعى لتحقيق أهداف المنظمة مع ومن خلال مجهودات الآخرين، فالمدير يوجه جهود الآخرين، وعموماً توجد ثلاث مستويات إدارية فى المنظمة هى: الإدارة الإشرافية، الإدارة الوسطى، الإدارة العليا.


أبعاد العملية الإدارية

تتكون العملية الإدارية لأى منظمة من ثلاثة أبعاد رئيسية، هى وظائف المنظمة، وظائف المدير، والبعد الثالث هو اتخاذ القرار.


 اولا:  وظائف المنظمة

_ و`تتكون من وظائف رئيسية مسئولة عن تحقيق الغرض الأساسى للمنظمة، ووظائف مساعدة أو دعم وخدمات لهذه الإدارات مثل الشئون الإدارية، المالية، الموارد البشرية، نظم المعلومات، العلاقات العامة، الشئون القانونية وغيرها.

_وغنى عن البيان أن الوظائف المساعدة لا تقل أهمية عن الوظائف الرئيسية بل إن كل منها فى منظومة واحدة لا تتجزأ، ونجاح أى من هذه الوظائف يعتمد أساساً على نجاح المنظمة ككل.


 ثانيا:  وظائف المدير

وهى وظائف يجب أن يقوم بها كل مدير فى موقعه بغض النظر عن التخصص الذى يعمل به وهى:



التخطيط Planning :وهو يتعلق بتحديد ما هو المطلوب إنجازه وكيف سيتم ذلك؟


 التنظيم Organizing : وهو يتعلق بتحديد من سيقوم بعمل ماذا؟ ومن سيراجع عمل من؟


 التوظيف Staffing : وهى الأنشطة المتعلقة بتحديد الموارد البشرية اللازمة وتعيينها وتطويرها


 التوجيه Directing : وهى تتعلق بالأنشطة الخاصة بقيادة وتحفيز المرؤوسين خلال ممارستهم


 الرقابة Controlling : وهى الأنشطة المتعلقة بالتأكد من أن ما يتم الآن هو المطلوب إنجازه
 

وتمثل هذه الوظائف فى الواقع حلقة تبدأ من التخطيط وتنتهى فى الرقابة ليبدأ التخطيط مرة أخرى. يقوم بها كل مدير بدرجات متفاوتة فالمديرين التنفيذيين والإدارة الوسطى تزداد عندهم مهام التنظيم والتوجيه بينما تزداد عند الإدارة العليا المهام التخطيطية.


 ثالثا:  اتخاذ القرار


أحد المهارات الأساسية للمدير هو أن يتخذ قراراً فى كل من الوظائف المذكورة سابقاً سواء بمفرده أو بمعاونة مرءوسيه أو بالاشتراك مع مديرين آخرين من تخصصات مختلفة، لذا يلزم المدير التعرف على الخطوات الرئيسية لاتخاذ القرار وهى:


تحديد المشكلة.

جمع وتحليل البيانات

تحديد البدائل المختلفة

تحديد معايير الاختيار بين هذه البدائل

اختيار البديل الأمثل

تطبيق الحل أو البديل المناسب

المراجعة والتقييم

وعملية التغذية العكسية بين هذه الخطوات وإعادة التقييم المستمرة من مقومات نجاح عملية اتخاذ القرار






المصدر:

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic...adership-Arabic/M-Leadership-Introduction.asp


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التخطيط

طبيعة التخطيط



يعتبر التخطيط واحد من أهم المراحل فى العملية الإدارية حيث يمثل البداية والنهاية لهذه العملية، ويتميز التخطيط بطبيعة خاصة يجب أن يعيها كل مدير حتى يتأكد من قيامه بهذه الوظيفة على أكمل وجه:

أن التخطيط فى الأساس يعتبر عمل ذهنى مستمر يجب أن يقوم به المدير لتحقيق الأهداف المحددة له. 

 وهو يتضمن اختيارات مستقبلية وتحديد مسارات العمل اللازمة لتحقيق هذه الخيارات.

ويمكن تلخيص التخطيط فى ثلاثة محاور رئيسية ألا وهى:


تحديد الوضع الحالى.

 تحديد ما يجب أن يكون عليه الوضع فى المستقبل.

تحديد ما الذى يجب عمله للوصول إلى الوضع المطلوب فى المستقبل

أهمية التخطيط 


وتتضح أهمية التخطيط بالنسبة لكل مدير نظراً لما يلى:


التخطيط يعمل على التقليل من عنصر عدم التأكد والمخاطرة فى المستقبل.

التخطيط باعتباره المرحلة الأول فى العملية الإدارية فإن نجاح المراحل الأخرى من تنظيم وتوجيه ورقابة يتوقف على جودة العملية التخطيطية

 مسئولية التخطيط

قد يثار فى بعض الأحيان تساؤل رئيسيى: مادام هناك إدارات للتخطيط فى كل شركة، فما هى مسئولية المدير عن عملية التخطيط؟ والجواب ما يلى:


التخطيط مسئولية كل مدير ولكن حجم وخصائص التخطيط تختلف حسب المستوى الإدارى والسلطة الممنوحة للمدير.

واجب كل مدير أن يفعل ما هو ضرورى لتحقيق الذى يخصه من الأهداف التنظيمية.

ففى ضوء سلطاته والسياسة العامة فإن مسئولية المدير أن يخطط وأن يضع أهداف الأداء تفصيلياً ويقرر ما يجب عمله لإنجازها.

إذا كبر حجم العمل وتعقدت العملية التخطيطية بحيث تتطلب جمع مستمر للبيانات ومعالجة كم كبير من المعلومات واستخدام الحاسبات على نطاق كبير، يقوم المدير بتقويض بعض من سلطاته لإدارة متخصصة لتساعده على أداء وظيفته التخطيطية، ولكن يظل القرار النهائى للمدير والمسئولية النهائية ترجع على المدير.


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*المدير الناجح*

الى اخوتي 
الموضوع مهم جدا امل ان اكون قد اصبت:73:


----------



## مكتشف (12 نوفمبر 2006)

المشكلة في البلاد العربية والعائق الوحيد هو حب السيطرة ؟
لذلك لانستطيع أن ننفذ كل ماهو مدون في الكتب ولا كل مايقال عن الإدارة والتخطيط
لاتستغربون ذلك لأنني أتكلم من واقعي تجربتي وتجربتي جميع زملائي 
فهذا إبن المدير العام - أو أخوه - أو إبن إخته - أو ....... أو........ أو .......... 
وتجدهم في كثير من الأحيان لايفقهون شيئ ويجب عليك إتباع ما يقولون وإلا أنت خارج عمللك ؟
فإذا تم حل هذه المعضلة كان كل شيئ في مكانه الصحيح إلا إدارة بيد مدير فاشل
مع تحيات أخوكم
*






مكتشف

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## حب استطلاع (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا اشكر الجميع على المعلومات القيمة...
ولكن بالفعل كما قال احد الزملاء...الكلام المكتوب في الكتب حلو وجميل...
ولكن التطبيق في ارض الواقع صعب..لانه تواجهك الكثير من المصاعب مثل المجاملات والواسطات ...الخ
وللجميع شكري وتقديري،،


----------



## أيمن المصرى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
ثانيا أنا اتفق مع الأخ مكتشف بالنسبه لمشكلة الدول العربيه فى موضوع الإداره فأنا عملت بالفعل تحت إداراه أجنبيه (فرنسيه) وأخرى عربيه (مصريه & فلسطينيه) ولكن الفرق بينهما كبير وطبعا لصالح الإداره الفرنسيه


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الشيئ الرئيسي والمهم ان البعض عنده حب السيطرة والاحتكار للمهنة والذي يواجه هذه المشكلة الموظف الجديد لذا لابد من الشخصية القوية القيادية للمنافسة والوصول للهدف لان هذه النقطة اساسية وخاصة للعاملين في المصانع


----------



## ahmadf124 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ...
سوف ازودكم بكتاب جديد عن الادارة ةادارة الجودة، وسوف يكون من الكتب المفيدة جدا سازودكم به حال وصوله لي، لكن اقول لـ Eng.Osama2006 حب السيطرة؟؟ في القطاع الخاص لا يوجد شيئ اسمه حب السيطرة لان القطاع الخاص يحب الشخص المنتج لذلك كن واثقا من نفسك واثبت جدارتك وانك مميز في عملك تتخطى من هم سبقوك في الخبرة وحاول ان تطور نفسك بك ما هو جديد في مجال تخصصك وهذه معلزمات مهمة للخريجين الجدد !! استفيدو منها ؟؟؟


----------



## سمير العدناني (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه الاستيضاحات المهمة بهذا الخصوص ولكن يجب معرفة ازمة الثقة الموجودة بين الادارة والمنتسبين فان فالمدير ان تجاوزها بامكانه حل كل المشاكل العالقة في الشركة وكل الموضوعات التي تطرح وما ان كانت هناك فجوة بينهما فان الكثير من القضايا من الصعب حلها . اما الشئ الاخر الذي يممكني ان اضيفه هو وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## gladiator_engineer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نورعلي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*كيف تكون مديراً ناجحا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
نشكر الأخوة والأخوات على ما تفضلوا به من طرقهم لموضوع هام ومفيد.
ولكن أود أن أشير إلى أن العنصر الخامس من عناصر الإدارة والتي ذكرتها المشرفة صناعة المعمار هي التنسيق وليس التوظيف والتنسيق هو مقدرة المدير علي التنسيق بين كافة المستويات الإدارية سواء كانت إشرافية أو وسطى وهذا ما لزم توضيحه من باب زيادة المعرفة حسب فهمي المتواضع.
كما أضيف.. يلاحظ كثير من المدراء لا يهتمون بالإطلاع عن ما ورد في المدارس الإدارية والتي أحترم أكثر ما أحترم في هذه المدارس المدرسة السلوكية والتي تنادي بمعاملة العامل معاملة طيبة وتهتم بالعلاقات الإجتماعية بين أفراد العمل والتحفيز المعنوي هذا بالإضافة إلى التحفيز المادي وهي تتعامل مع العامل كبشر وليس كماكينة للإنتاج ومن هنا أناشد كل الأخوة المدراء الإهتمام بهذه المدرسة والتي هي من صميم تعاليم ديننا الإسلامي .. فتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة.. وقد تؤدي هذه البسمة من مدير في وجه عامل من عماله إلى زيادة الكفاءة الإنتاجية لهذا العامل ورفع درجة الإحترام للمدير من قبل العامل وتؤدي تطبيق سلوكيات هذه المدرسة إلى خلق الوازع الشخصي لدى العامل والذي يؤثر على رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية أكثر من الرقابة اللصيقة.. لذلك يجب على الأخوة المدراء السعي بكافة السبل التي تؤدي إلى رفع الروح المعنوية لدى العمال في المؤسسة والتي حتماً ستنعكس إيجاباً على العملية الإنتاجية وعلى المؤسسة وعلى المجتمع برمته.
كذلك يلاحظ بعض المدراء يتبعون نظام الـ Iso ويطبقونه بحذافيره في الإدارة ومجملاً هذا النظام جيد ولكن تشوبه بعض الشوائب مثل طول الإجراءات وكثرة أعماله الورقية التي تؤدي إلى ضياع الزمن في بعض المسائل التي لاتحتاج إلى كل ذلك ، فنحن نؤمن أن المؤمن " كيًس فطن" فعلى المدراء إن يجتهدوا في بعض المسائل بدون التقيد بما جاء في الـ Iso .
الحديث عن هذا الموضوع يطول ويطول ولكن في الختام أرجو من كل الأخوة المدراء أن يتنحوا عن الأبراج العاجية وأن يتقوا الله في كل معاملاتهم وأن يتواضعوا لله وأن يراعوا مصالح الآخرين معهم في العمل دون إخلال بالوظيفة ودون محاباة .
ولكم شكري وتقديري،،،


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مراحل التخطيط


المرحلة الأولى : تحديد الأهداف






ثانيا: تقييم الموقف الحالى


وهى تشمل ثلاثة مراحل رئيسية:


تحديد مجالات الأداء Performance Areas :يتم تحديد المجالات الرئيسية التى تعبر بطريقة شاملة وموضوعية عن أداء المنظمة.

 تحديد معايير الأداء Performance Standard :يتم تحديد المقاييس المناسبة لكل مجال فى فترة زمنية محددة

 تقييم الأداء الحالى Present Situation : لتقييم الموقف الحالى يتم مقارنة الأداء المحقق بأداء فى فترة سابقة (مقارنة زمانية) أو بوحدات أخرى (مقارنة مكانية) Benchmarking أو بمعدلات نمطية Norms or Standards
 

 ثالثاً: التوقعات الخاصة بالظروف المستقبلية 


للوصول إلى توقعات منطقية فى المستقبل، وعلى أسس عملية يجب الإجابة على التساؤلات التالية:


ما هى الظروف المؤثرة على الأداء فى هذا المجال؟

ما هى المعلومات التى نحتاجها لتحديد ما ستكون عليه هذه الظروف؟

أين توجد هذه المعلومات (مصادرها)؟

كيف يمكن الحصول على المعلومات التى تحتاجها؟

ماذا تعنى هذه المعلومات (تفسيرها)؟



رابعاً: وضع الأهداف


يجب الالتزام بعدد من الاشتراطات المهمة عند وضع الأهداف:


يجب أن توضع الأهداف فى شكل قابل للقياس

 يجب أن الهدف محدد بفترة زمنية محددة

 يجب أن يكون مثير للتحدى ويؤدى إلى تطوير ونقلة نوعية للأداء وأن يكون قابلاً للتحقيق

تعدد الأهداف قد يؤدى إلى تعارض بعض منها فى بعض الأحيان، لذا يجب تحديد الأهمية النسبية لكل هدف فى ضوء الأهداف العامة واستراتيجيات الشركة
___________________________________

 المرحلة الثانية: التخطيط لإنجاز الأهداف






أولاً: تحديد الأنشطة اللازمة لتحقيق الأهداف


النشاط هو عمل يستهلك وقت وجهد وموارد من أجل إنجاز هدف، والنشاط يجب أن يكون له بداية ونهاية محددتين، وللتأكد من أن هذه أنشطة التى تم اختيارها هى أنشطة فعلية تحقق الأهداف المطلوبة يلزمنا أن نسأل أنفسنا الأسئلة التالية:


كيف يمكننا أن نتحقق أن هذا النشاط يتم تنفيذه؟

هل يمكننا التعرف على أن هذا النشاط قد تم؟

كيف يؤثر هذا النشاط فى على الأداء؟

هل يساهم هذا النشاط فقط فى تحقيق هذا الهدف بعينه؟

وعموماً يتم تحديد الأنشطة التى يمكنها أن تحقق الأهداف فى ضوء الظروف المستقبلية وليست الظروف الحاضرة فقط، كذلك يلزم تحديد المسئوليات عن كل نشاط (إدارات - أقسام أشخاص).


ثانياً: تحديد تسلسل الأنشطة 


ونلاحظ أن هناك العديد من علاقات التسلسل بين الأنشطة المختلفة مثل:


نشاط يبدأ بعد انتهاء نشاط أو عدة أنشطة أخرى، إما مباشرة أو بعد فترة زمنية محددة، فمثلاً: تبدأ إجراءات قيد الشركة بعد الانتهاء من الموافقة على اعتمادها.

نشاط يبدأ بعد بداية نشاط أو عدة أنشطة أخرى، إما مباشرة أو بعد فترة زمنية محددة، فمثلاً: إذا كنت أراجع على استمارات يتم استيفائها بواسطة زميل آخر، فبدلا من الانتظار لحين انتهاءه من كافة الاستمارات حتى أبدأ فى المراجعة يمكننى البدء فى المراجعة بعد انتهاءه من أول مجموعة من الاستمارات وليكن نصف ساعة مثلا. 

نشاط ينتهى بعد انتهاء نشاط أو عدة أنشطة أخرى، إما مباشرة أو بعد فترة زمنية محددة، فمثلاً: لا يمكننى الانتهاء من المراجعة قبل انتهاء الزميل الآخر من استيفاء كافة الاستمارات. 

نشاط يتم على التوازى مع نشاط أو أنشطة أخرى، فمثلا: يمكن لزميل توفير الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ مهمة ما، بينما أقوم أنا بتدريب مجموعة العمل الموكل لها هذه المهمة.

ويتم تحديد تتابع الأنشطة فى شكل شبكة أنشطة، حيث سيتم التدريب على كيفية رسم الشبكة لاحقاً.


 ثالثاً: تحديد توقيتات الأنشطة

يتم تقدير الوقت اللازم لتنفيذ كل نشاط وحساب أبكر وآخر وقت لبداية ونهاية كل نشاط ووقت الانتهاء من كل المهام وتحديد الأنشطة الحرجة، تحديد الأوقات الفائضة فى الأنشطة الأخرى.


رابعاً: تحديد الموارد المطلوبة والموارد المتاحة وموازنة الموارد

تشمل تحديد الإمكانيات المادية والبشرية اللازمة لإنجاز هذه الأهداف موزعة زمنياً بناء على توقيتات هذه الأنشطة، ثم المقارنة بين الموارد المطلوبة على مدار الفترات الزمنية المختلفة والموارد المتاحة فى نفس هذه الفترات، وبالتالى قد يظهر قصور فى الموارد المتاحة فى فترات زمنية معينة وفائض فى فترات زمنية أخرى، ومن ثم تصبح مهمة المدير الرئيسية هى إعادة جدولة وترتيب الأنشطة فى ضوء الموارد المتاحة وأهمية كل نشاط، واقتراح البدائل المختلفة فى التنفيذ.


خامساً: تحديد تكامل الخطط

حيث أن كل إدارة تعمل بالتنسيق مع الإدارات الأخرى فإن من أهم عناصر نجاح عملية التخطيط هو تكامل كل الخطط فى خطة شاملة تحوى كل الأنشطة والموارد المطلوبة بما يضمن التنسيق بينهم، وتضمن كفاءة عمل كل الأطراف.​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخرمرحلة من التخطيط هي

 التخطيط باستخدام اسلوب التحليل الشبكى

وتقسم الى قسمين:



حساب أوقات لتنفيذ برنامج العمل 

باستخدام MS Project: نحدد الانشطة والأزمنة والمسار الحرج..........الخ


 موازنة الموارد



تحديد الموارد الحرجة
حساب الكميات المطلوبة من كل مورد
رسم خريطة تحميل كل مورد
حساب جدول الكميات المتاحة من كل مورد
رسم خريطة المتاح من كل مورد
تحديد العجز أو الزيادة من كل مورد
موازنة الموارد







للتوضيح: تكلمنا عن وظائف المدير في البداية وهي :


التخطيط Planning :وهو يتعلق بتحديد ما هو المطلوب إنجازه وكيف سيتم ذلك؟


التنظيم Organizing : وهو يتعلق بتحديد من سيقوم بعمل ماذا؟ ومن سيراجع عمل من؟


التوظيف Staffing : وهى الأنشطة المتعلقة بتحديد الموارد البشرية اللازمة وتعيينها وتطويرها


التوجيه Directing : وهى تتعلق بالأنشطة الخاصة بقيادة وتحفيز المرؤوسين خلال ممارستهم


الرقابة Controlling : وهى الأنشطة المتعلقة بالتأكد من أن ما يتم الآن هو المطلوب إنجازه

وقد انتهينا من مفهوم التخطيط واعتقد الصورة بدت واضحة بشأن هذه الوظيفة​
http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic...agement- Leadership-Arabic/M-Leadership-3.asp​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التنظيم


طبيعة وظيفة التنظيم 

ماهية التنظيم

التنظيم هو وظيفة من وظائف المدير تشمل وضع نظام يساعد العاملين على التعاون وتنسيق جهودهم اللازمة لتنفيذ الأنشطة المختلفة، وعلى ذلك فإن الهيكل التنظيمى هو أداة للمساعدة فى التنسيق بين الأنشطة المختلفة.


 أهمية التنظيم

غنى عن البيان أنه بدون التنظيم سيؤول العمل إلى فوضى، حيث لن يستطيع أى شخص معرفة من المسئول عن ماذا، ولن نستطيع تفادى ازدواج تنفيذ العديد من الأنشطة، أو التأكد من أن كل الأنشطة المطلوبة تتم بالفعل.

ومن ناحية أخرى فإن التنظيم هو الخطوة التالية بعد عملية التخطيط وبالتالى فإن كل من وظيفة التوجيه والرقابة تبنى عليه، فلن نستطيع أن نوجه ونراقب العاملين إذا لم نعرف من المسئول عن الأعمال والواجبات المختلفة.


عمليات التنظيم

ينتج عن عملية التنظيم وضع هيكل تنظيمى للمنظمة وهو عبارة عن تجميع الأنشطة فى وظائف وتفويض السلطات لشاغلى هذه الوظائف المختلفة. 

__________________________________

المبادئ الرئيسية للتنظيم

1- التخصص فى العمل



يبنى مبدأ التخصص وتقسيم العمل على أن المهام تنجز بطريقة أكثر كفاءة إذا تخصص كل شخص فى إنجاز عمل متخصص فيه يؤديه كل مرة، بدلاً من أن يقوم كل شخص بعمل أى جزء من العمل، بأية طريقة، فالتخصص وتكرار العمل ذاته العديد من المرات يؤدى إلى التعلم والإتقان، ويوحد المسئولية، كما إذا استلزم الأمر الإعداد والتجهيز للعمل فيمكن اختصار فترة الإعداد بالتحضير لمجموعة الأعمال المتشابهة مرة واحدة.

وعموما فالمعادلة التالية توضح أثر التخصص على الأداء:

الأداء = القدرة × الدافعية

وحيث أن القدرة تزداد بالتخصص، وعلى افتراض ثبات الدافعية وعلى ذلك فان الأداء يزداد طردياً مع التخصص وتقسيم العمل.


2- وحدة الأمر


يرتبط مبدأ وحدة الأمر بمبدأ التخصص وتقسيم العمل، فالمبدأ الثانى مكننا من تنفيذ الأعمال والمهام الكبرى بتقسيمها على العديد من الأفراد المتخصصين، ولكن ستصبح هذه المهام كتلة من الفوضى إذا لم تكن تتبع شخص واحد مسئول عنها ينسق فينا بينها.

وقد يلاقى هذا المبدأ بعض الصعوبات فى التنفيذ الفعلى، فمثلا لو أن منظمة لها أكثر من مركز أو موقع جغرافى، فإن المسئول المالى فى أى موقع يتبع مدير الموقع من الناحية التنفيذية ولكنه يتبع المدير المالى من الناحية الفنية، مما قد ينتج عنه تداخل سواء من حيث الالتزام بالأوامر، أو تقييم أداء المرؤوس وغيرها، لذا يلزم توضيح هذا التداخل وتحديد صلاحيات كل منهما.


3- نطاق الإشراف

يتوقف نطاق الإشراف على عدة عناصر أهمها:


قدرة الرئيس على الإشراف

قدرات المرؤوسين

تعقد الأنشطة

تداخل الأنشطة

كفاءة تحديد معايير الأداء

مدى تفويض السلطة

المساعدين المتاحين الممكن الاعتماد عليهم

وعموماً فإن نطاق الإشراف فى مستوى الإدارة العليا يتراوح بين 3-11 بينما فى المستويات الدنيا يتراوح 6-30


4- السلطة والمسئولية


السلطة: هى مجموعة من الحقوق التى تمنح للمدير وتشمل:


اتخاذ قرارات فى ضوء نطاق صلاحياته

تكليف المهام للمرؤوسين 

مطالبة المرؤوسين بأداء مقبول

أنواع السلطات:



الخطى Line
 
 الاستشارى Staff
 
 الوظيفى Functional


المسئولية: هى الالتزامات والتبعيات الناتجة عن ممارسة السلطة (السلطة تفوض والمسئولية لا تفوض)

_____________________________

خطوات التنظيم


----------



## مني منصور (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اعمل في شركة قطاع خاص مديري بها الأصغر سنا من أي موظف(صاحب رأس المال) وأعتقد إن لدي خبرة أكثر منه في التعامل مع البشر لأنني عملت قبل ذلك في أماكن مختلفة وتقابلت مع جميع العقليات والثقافات والديانات أيضا وأرغب في تحذيره من الموظفين وأن أوضح له كيف يفكر كلا منهما لأنني احتك بهم أكثر منه فهل يكون بطريقة مباشرة أم اترك هذه الخطوة عند التهاية عند خروجي من الشركة افيدوني بالله عليكم والسلام ختام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عزمي الخليلي الله يجزيك الخير على الملف المرفق :30: 

نورعلي مشاركتك قيمة لذا نقلتها الى الموضوع نفسه هذا اما موضوع الحوارات فهو للمداخلات الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع كالشكر ....

بالنسبة للتنسيق اعتقد انها تحت وظيفة التنظيم وقد تم شرحها هل تتفق معي؟
اشكرك جدا على مداخلتك واتمنى تواصلك في هذا الموضوع والمواضيع الاخرى

ومعك حق بكل كلامك الله يجزيك الخير
______________________________

بالنسبة للأخوة الكرام اشكركم جميعا لمداخلاتكم الناتجة من خبراتكم وهذا ما نريد ان تشاركونا به

نعم كلام الكتب غير الواقع لكن لو نظر كل مدير الى نفسه وحاول ان يغير ولو الشيء البسيط فمع السنين نجد الوضع تحسن :32: 

ماالسبب في ان كلام الكتب غير الواقع وخاصة في عالمنا؟؟؟؟؟

في دول كثيرة او نقول شركات كثيرة تطبق كلام الكتب حرفيا

المهم ان نعرف نقطة مهمة للغاية لو فهمناها لنظرنا للكتب نظرة مختلفة:

كلام الكتب هو حصيلة خبرات

اتمنى ان يطلع المدراء على هذا الموضوع ويغيروا منهجهم وان كان التغيير صعب فليذكروا لنا الأسباب والعوائق​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مني منصور اهلا عزيزتي 

في العمل يواجه الموظف تحديات كبيرة ومختلفة وذلك لأنه يتعامل مع اشخاص كل له اسلوبه وشخصيته .......

عندما نرى اخطاء (حسب رأينا) لا يجب ان ننتقد فاعليها ونتسرع فالنتيجة تكون عكسية على الأغلب
هذا ان كانت الاخطاء كبيرة وتؤذي المصلحة العامة 

رأيي أن تعبري بطريقة غير مباشرة لهم أولا وان وجدت رفضا او عدم استجابة فتوجهي للمدير وايضا بطريقة غير مباشرة 

هذا رأيي واتمنى من الجميع أن يعطونا اراءهم​


----------



## lotfymohammed (12 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع جميل وانا شخصيا اتمنى ان ينفذ هذا كل مدير او كل مرؤس ولكن هذا غير موجود بالواقع لاننا بشر لازم يكون فى تسيب فى بعض الامور ولكى تنجح هذة الادارة لابد من وجود نظام يمشى على كل فرد من الساعى حتى المدير (صاحب راس المال)وشكرا


----------



## engcom_nona (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا 
احب اوضح ان المشكله ان المهندسين تحدثوا عنها ان الادرارة هذه وتطبقها متنفعش فى البلاد العربيه
لو ظهر واحد غير الوضع وعمل الصح وكمان واحد عمل الصح الصح هينتشر مش لازم نستسلم للامر واقع بدون اى تغير 
لان الله لا يغير مابقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم
وربنا يوفقك الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته


----------



## meee (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
سر نجاح اعمال الشركة يبدأ بالمدير كشخص قيادي اولا فالغرب مثلا يعتبر الشخص القيادي كالعملة النادرة ولكن هذا لايعني انك لاتسطيع ان تكون مديرا ناجحا لأنك لاتملك مقومات القيادة بالفطرة فالقيادة فن يمكن دراسته والاستفادة من تجارب الغير في التعامل مع ظروف معقدة وأتخاذ قرارات صعبة
وعن كتاب فن القيادة للدكتور وليام كوهين الفصل لاول


قوة القيادة
:1:​
سبع حقائق لابد من معرفتها قبل أن تبدأ القيادة

1- بإمكان شخص واحد أن يكون الفيصل بين النجاح والفشل في أي مؤسسة وتستطيع أن تكون ذلك الشخص بأن تصبح قائدا.

2- إحدى الحقائق المذهلة تقول إن معظم الناس لا ينالون النجاح إلا من خلال مساعدة الآخرين ويمكنك الحصول على هذه المساعدة من خلال ممارسة القيادة.

3- لست بحاجة لأن تكون مديرا كي تكون قائدا , ولا أن تنتظر الترقية , بل يمكنك أن تصبح قائدا فورا.

4- إذا ما تعلمت العناصر الأساسية لنموذج المعركة القيادي , فسوف تستطيع القيادة في كل المواقف الأخرى , ذلك لأن المعركة هي أكبر تحد للقيادة في المخاطرة , والشك , وقسوة الحياة , والعقاب على الفشل أو الثواب على النجاح.

5- جوهر القيادة شيء بسيط , ألا وهو إثارة همم الأفراد لبذل أقصى ما في وسعهم لتحقيق الأهداف التي تحددها.

6- القادة يصنعون لا يولدون , وإذا ما كنت تريد ان تكون قائدا فلتتعلم كيفية ذلك بنفس الطريقة التي تعلمت بها المهارات الأخرى.

7- القيادة الجيدة لا تعتمد على الرواتب الكبيرة ولا على ظروف العمل السارة , فقدرتك على حفز الناس لبذل أقصى ما لديهم مستقلة عن هذه العوامل.


وللقيادة قوة فائقة تساعدك على نيل أي شيء تريد تحقيقه من الجماعة أو المؤسسة التي تقودها ويمكنك إطلاق هذه القوة بأن تتعلم تطبيق أساليب بسيطة نسبيا


بالمناسبة الموضوع جميل ورائع لمنتدى اكثر من رائع
السلام عليكم


----------



## حسن الياسري (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم موضوع رائع حقا...وله مقومات عديدة منها قوة الشخصية والكفاءة والأستعداد للأستماع الى الآخر...ومنها الأستعداد الى التعلم وحسن الأستماع والتأني في إتخاذ القرار ولكن ليس بأفراط ...ودمتم


----------



## nabilsafor (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جدا قيم فالمدير في البلاد العربية كالحاكم او الرئيس لا يريد ان يتنازل ولا يريد ان يتقبل الراي الاخر فهذا في القطاع العام اما فى القطاع الخاص فالامر اعظم


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ahmadf124انا لا اقول عني بشكل خاص عن حب السيطرة لاني والحمدلله نشاطي متزايد لكن اتحدث للخريجين الذين يحتاجون الى توعية كي يستطيعوا الدخول في منافسلت العمل الشريف وشكرا للمشاركة


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الزميلة منى منصور الخبرة ضرورية في العمل وخاصة التعامل مع الموظفين لذا لابد من مساعدتة في كسب الخبرة والتعامل مع الموظفين وما ادراكي قد يكون له سياسة يحب ان يتبعها تكون سرية ومن هؤلاء الكثير وهنا يجب عليكي انت ان تكوني حذره وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التوجيه

شروط التوجيه الإدارى لجماعات العمل

1- فهم ما يحيط بالقرارات من أوضاع

إن فهم العاملين وإحاطتهم علماْ بالقوى التى تنافسها المنشأة، وأسباب التغير فى السياسة والتنظيم والبرامج وأية مسألة أخرى تعكس قراراْ جديدا من جانب الإدارة العليا يمكن المرؤوسين ليس فقط من إشباع حاسة الفضول ولكنه أيضا يسهم فى إفهام المرؤوسين بأن تصرفاتهم المتوقعة سوف تكون أكثر فعالية فى تحقيق أغراض المنشأة.

2- توضيح طبيعة العلاقات بين السلطات

إن توضيح الأنواع المختلفة للسلطة ومقدار عمق سلطة المدير يمكن من تجنب كثير من الأوضاع الصعبة التى تحدث عموماْ بسبب العلاقات المتشابكة للأفراد. كما أن معرفة متى يكون للفرد حق إصدار الأوامر أو متى يجب عليه الاكتفاء بالنصح يعتبر أمراْ له أهميته الأساسية. إن المرؤوس يحتاج إلى العلم فقط بنوع السلطة التى له ولكن أيضاْ إلى معرفة أى أنواع السلطة التى يمتلكها المديرون الآخرون.

3- شرح السياسات والإجراءات والبرامج

4- تسهيل التناسق بين المرؤوسين

ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بأن يوضح المدير لمرءوسيه معنى التنسيق، وأن يوجه الاهتمام إلى الأهمية لمعرفة الأشخاص الذى يكون تنسيق جهودهم ضرورياْ، وأن يشرح الأفكار والبرامج لهم قبل تقديمها إلى سلطة أعلى. كذلك فإن تحقيق الاشتراك الجماعى فى تشكيل الخطط يعتبر طريقة مؤكدة لتطوير العمل الجماعى. كما أنه يمكن المدير من أن يوفر الدافع الشخصى لدى مرءوسيه على تنسيق جهودهم.
_____________________________________________

وسائل التوجيه لفرق وجماعات العمل

إن جهود أعضاء فرق وجماعات العمل من الممكن توجيهها خلال مجموعة من الوسائل أهمها:


إصدار الأوامر واضحة ملائمة لجماعة فريق العمل.

تفويض السلطة لتنمية مهارات العاملين وخلق الكوادر.

التنسيق بين جهود أعضاء فريق العمل.

التحفيز ودفع أعضاء الجماعة على بذل أقصى جهد.

التدريب والتنمية لمهارات أعضاء فريق العمل.

الاتصالات الفعالة لجماعة العمل.

القيادة الفعالة لجماعة العمل
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الجميع على مداخلاتهم الرائعة وأخص بالذكر الاخ meee واليك عن القيادة:​

القيادة وفرق العمل​

تعريف القيادة



هى القدرة على التأثير على الأفراد، وتشكيل وغرس قيم واتجاهات ومعتقدات لديهم، وتوجيه سلوكهم بحيث يؤدى إلى زيادة التزام العاملين نحو رسالة المنظمة. 

هى قدرة الفرد على التأثير على الآخرين من أجل القيام بتنفيذ مهام محددة. 

هى التأثير على السلوك من أجل الوصول إلى أهداف معينة فى ظروف معينة 
________________________________________

وظائف القائد


احتياجات العمل (مهام وظيفية) 


المبادءة: اقتراح أفكار - تحديد المشاكل - اقتراح مداخل التعامل معها - اقتراح الحلول الممكنة 

الحصول على المعلومات وتزويد العاملين بالمعلومات 

يعلن الآراء 

يتعرف على الأفكار والنتائج 

ينسق بين الأنشطة 

يبلور الأفكار والمقترحات 

يختبر جدوى المقترحات وامكانية تطبيقها 

يقيم الانجاز ويحدد خطوات المتابعة 

يشخص المشاكل

احتياجات الفرد 


معالجة مشكلات الأفراد 

تشجيع الأفراد 

تدعيم مكانة الفرد 

التعرف على امكانيات الفرد وحسن استغلالها 

تدريب الأفراد

احتياج مجموعة العمل 


تشجيع مشاركة أفراد الفريق 

تنظيم هذه المشاركات (الكل يمكن أن يشارك) 

وضع المعايير 

حفز العاملين على الادلاء بآرائهم 

التعبير عن شعور المجموعة 

تقييم قرارات المجموعة بمقارنتها بالمعايير والأهداف الموضوعة 

التوسط وحل الخلافات فى وجهات النظر

تقليل الضغوط وعوالم الشد بين أطراف المجموعة

وظائف حديثة للقائد 


Strategic Management & TQM بناء رؤية مشتركة (الإدارة الاستراتيجية- الجودة الشاملة) 

Learning Organization المشاركة فى المنظمة التى تتعلم 

Innovation الحث والتحفيز على الابتكار
_________________________________________

مصادر القوة والنفوذ القيادى






____________________________________________

شخصية القائد- القيادة الزعامية





_____________________________________________

القائد الفعال






________________________________________

الموضوع شيق جدا ارجو ان تدخلو على الرابط التالي وفيه​
http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic...gement- Leadership-Arabic/M-Leadership-22.asp


أنماط القيادة

نظرية X ونظرية Y

مدرج مازلو

 نافذة جوهارى 

 تقييم الأداء
​


----------



## سامر ميلاد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أعتقد أن بعض العمال يحتاجون إلى الخبث و المكر حتى تديرهم

و بعضهم الإخر يحتاجون أن تقدر عملهم

و البعض الأخر يحتاج إلى القسوة ربما

خلاصة تجربتي معهم 
يجب أن اتعامل مع كل شخص منهم حسب شخصيته و حسب تربيته


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سامر ميلاد حياك الله يا اخي الفاضل ممكن تشاركنا بمزيد من التفصيل؟

تعقيبا على كلامك: الموظف الغير مبالي لعمله ومايهمه فقط هو أن ينجز ما عليه وينتظر نهاية الدوام عنده أسبابه...... صحيح؟

منها شعوره بالظلم وأنه لم يأخذ حقه يجتهد ويتعب ومديره لا يكلف نفسه بشكره ولا تشجيعه
جانب اخر الراتب الذي يكون في غالب الأحيان قليل بالنسبة لجهده

أنت تكلمت بلسان مدير فاهم وواعي وقوي يفهم موظفيه ولكن هناك مدراء على العكس تماما

هل سمعت بموظف كان مجتهدا ونشيطا ومبدعا....... أصبح يعمل فقط لكسب راتب اخر الشهر واخر مايهمه هو نجاح الشركة ؟ طبعا نعم اذن على من تقع المسؤولية؟

المدير والموظف مشتركان بالمسؤولية 

ما فهمته منك أخ سامر أنك مدير .... صحيح؟ استمع لاراء الأخوة قبلك يتكلمون بلسان الموظف 

لم هذا التضارب بوجهات النظر؟ 
____________________________________________



> البعض الأخر يحتاج إلى القسوة ربما


هل من الممكن أن نقوي ولاءهم للعمل ونتعامل معهم بالتقدير ؟ 



> يجب أن اتعامل مع كل شخص منهم حسب شخصيته و حسب تربيته



احترم جدا ما توصلت اليه لكن هل هذا يحل المشكلة ام يزيد الغيرة والكراهية بين الموظفين مما يؤدي الى أمور نحن بغنى عنها؟ (لنتكلم عن التمييز)​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 


*مدير كفء فاشل ​

ربما تنزعج عند الحديث عن قصة أحد الفاشلين، وخاصة إذا كان هذا الفشل يلاحق مسؤولاً يدير دفة الأمور في مكان ما، وهو في نفس الوقت مسؤول عن توجيه أشخاص آخرين، فإذا كان هذا المدير فاشلاً؛ فلماذا تم اختياره مديراً من البداية؟. 
لابد أن تعرف في أول الأمر أن المدير الذي تم اختياره ربما كانت كفاءته الطريق الأوحد الذي أوصله إلى هذا المكان، وطبيعي أن الكفاءة وحدها لا تصلح لتسيير عجلة القيادة.. ما رأيك أن نتعرف على قصة فشل أحد هؤلاء المدراء ذوي المهارات والقدرات والخبرات ورغم ذلك هم فاشلون في إدارة أعمالهم وقيادة الأشخاص الآخرين؛ لنتجنب هذه الصفات، ونتعلم منها دروساً مفيدة في قيادة موقع أو مكان بالطريقة المثلى. 
ولكن لا تنس أن هذا المدير الذي نتحدث عنه شخص كفء ذو مهارات وخبرات في أداء عمله ربما تصل إلى درجة الامتياز لكن ينقصه.. ​ 





سياسة الباب المغلق:
عادة ما تجد المدير الفاشل يحيط نفسه بسياج من الأشخاص المحيطين به يمنعونك من الوصول إليه وتجد أبوابه دائماً موصدة، وحتى تصل إلى هذه الأبواب الموصدة لابد أن تمر على أشخاص يحملون مسميات ومناصب مختلفة فحتى تمرر ما تريد إلى هذا النوع من المدراء؛ فلابد أن تتحدث أولاً إلى كل هؤلاء، ولابد من تمضية وقت كبير معهم حتى تشرح طلبك للواحد تلو الآخر، حتى ربما يدفعك حنقك إلى التفكير في الاستغناء عما تريد أو ربما تتحمل وتصبر حتى يصل طلبك إلى هذا المدير ويكون تحقيق الطلب بلا قيمة في هذه الحالة بسبب ضياع الوقت في تنفيذه. ​ 
خلاصة القول: إن المدير الفاشل هو الذي يبني حاجزاً بينه وبين مرؤوسيه من خلال هؤلاء الأشخاص المحيطين به. ​ 
المركزية في اتخاذ القرارات: 
من الأمور المهمة لدى المدير الفاشل الانفراد باتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بالعمل والموظفين، وعدم أخذ آراء مرؤوسيه أو قيادات العمل بصورة مستمرة لكل صغيرة وكبيرة، ويبدو أمام نفسه الشخص الذي يحظى بالعلم والتجارب، فهو يرى أن هؤلاء المرؤوسين إنما هم أقل علمًا وأقل خبرة ولا ينبغي أن تؤخذ آراؤهم. 
وفي أغلب الأحوال؛ فإن هذا المدير يتحمل خطأه وحده، ويتعرض لانتقادات كثيرة، منها ما هو مستتر ومنها ما هو صادر عن رؤسائه في المناصب الأعلى. 
وهذه الصفات إنما تدل على الاستبدادية في العمل والمركزية في سلطات وواجبات كان من المفترض أن تكون في حوزة الموظفين الذين وظفوا لينجزوها، لا لأن يقضوا أوقاتهم يندبون الحظ الذي أردى به تحت سلطة مسؤول مستبد!. 
وطبيعي بعد ذلك أن تكون مديراً فاشلاً بالدرجة الأولى بعد أن فشلت في أن تخلق صفاً ثانياً يمكن أن يَخْلُفك في منصبك، وتأكد أن الخائفين من أن يتبوأ الآخرون مناصبهم هم أشخاصٍ ضعفاء غير جديرين بالمنصب، وليس من صالح العمل أن يستمر هذا الصنف الخائف على منصبه فيه. ​ 
أيها المدير الفاشل: لا بد أن تتعلم أن من سمات المدير القائد سمة اللامركزية في إدارة السلطات والمسؤوليات، فلست ناجحاً إن استحوذت على كل شيء وأصبحت طاولات مرؤوسيك فارغة إلا من أوراق قديمة بالية، فهؤلاء لن يفيدوا العمل في يوم من الأيام إن أنت حجبت عنهم السلطات، وجعلت يدك مقبوضة عليها وكأنها ملكٌ لك. إنجازك العظيم هنا؛ أن تفوض مرؤوسيك، وتمنحهم صلاحية العمل حتى يصل كل واحد منهم إلى مفهوم العمل الحقيقي الذي يرمي إلى تحقيق الذات، وثق بأنك لست محبوباً من قبل مرؤوسيك؛ لأنك مارست سياسة المركزية في إدارة العمل، بل إن هذا من شأنه تقويض الأهداف التي وضعت للجهة التي تعمل بها.​ 

*


الشكر للأخت المشرفة N.C جزاها الله كل خير​


----------



## tbuly (13 نوفمبر 2006)

فى البداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وظائف الإدارة ( التخطيط - التنظيم - القيادة - التنسيق - الرقابة )
مواصفات المدير الناجح :-
1 - الخبرة العملية للعلوم الفنية والتطبيقية ( مع ضرورة توفر التأهيل العلمى العالى المناسب والمتخصص )
2 - القدرة المتطورة على إستخدام المعارف ( الذكاء والفطنة )
3 - القدرة على التعرف بسهولة على المعضلات وحلها بطريقة سليمة وإقتصادية
4 - القدرة على التعبير عن نفسه كتابة ومخاطبة ( عدم الإنطواء الشخصى )
5 - القدرة على التفكير بمواقع العمل بهدوء وحذر ورؤية شاملة ( بعد النظر )
6 - السلوك المنطقى الصادق الحاسم عند مواجهة مهام جديدة
7 - القدرة على التعاون مع الناس ذوى الآراء والمستويات المختلفة للتنسيق بينهم وقيادتهم
8 - الحزم والقدرة على إتخاذ قرارات مسئولة وعلى ان يتقبلها الآخرون ( المعرفة والحكم السليم )
9 - ملخص صفات القائد الإدارى الناجح هو الذى يعتمد على التأثير والتحفيز والمشاركة فى الرأى والتوجيه وإستعمال السلطة الرسمية عند الضرورة


----------



## ضرار العاني (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,

كل الكتب و المصادر التي يتم تداولها هذه الايام تتعلق بالانظمة ذات النسف الخاص أو القطاع الخاص و قليل من هذه الدراسات أخذت على عاتقها اعداد الخطط و البرامج الخاصة بالانظمة الحكومية .
ان لكل من هذين النظامين مسطرة خاصة به لا يمكن استخدامها لقياس الابعاد في النظام الاخر و ان كانت الانظمة الحكومية في العقدين الماضيين قد خطت خطوات باتجاه الاقتراب من السياسة الخاصة لضمان نجاحها بعد ان عانت مشاكل و فشل متمر خلال العقود التي سبقت السبعينات من القرن الماضي و ان كانت الانظمة الاشتراكية تدافع عن ذلك و تتهم الانظمة الراسمالية بزعزعتها و افشالها ..... 

المهم .. ان لكل نظام مساوئه و حسناته و ان كانت بعض حسنات النظام الاشتراكي ( الحكومي في الوطن العربي ) تعتبر مساوئ في الانظمة الراسمالية مثل تعيين الشباب و ايجاد فرص عمل لهم و بالتالي خلق فرصة عمل لهم مهما كانت و توفير مصدر عيش !!!!!.

ما اريد ان اشير اليه بهذه الاسطر الى ان الادارة الخاصة يمكن ان تنجح في الادارة العامة و لنا امثلة عديدة مثل ما حصل في ماليزيا و سنغافورة و عدد من الدول و لكن الادارة العامة ( الشتراكية ) نادراً ما تنجح في الادارة الخاصة ( الراسمالية ) بسبب اختلاف الرؤى و المفاهيم لكل منهم .

ساحاول في كتابات لاحقة اعطاء بعض النقاط الاخرى المتعلقة بالمدراء في كلا النظامين 
....

و تقبلوا فائق تحياتي


----------



## cherify2001 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
ثانيا أنا اتفق مع الأخ مكتشف بالنسبه لمشكلة إبن المدير العام - أو أخوه - أو إبن إخته ....الخ 
وتجدهم في كثير من الأحيان لايفقهون شيئ ويجب عليك إتباع ما يقولون وإلا أنت خارج عملك


----------



## مهندس محتاس (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد ان اشكر الجميع على هذه الاضافات الهامه وهى فعلا مفيده جدا
واريد ان اقول ان الانسان يمكنه ان يغير الامور لصالحه وان يجعل من ادارته الفاشله اداره ناجحه حتى لو استغرق هذا وقت طويل ولكن يمكن عمله
واريد ان اقول للاخ الذى يقول ان فى مصر حب السيطره هو فعلا عنده حق ولكن انت ممكن تغير فى ده بالحكمه والتعامل الصحيح ويمكنك ان تجعل كل ماهو ضدك فى مصلحتك (بالسياسه)
وشكرا للجميع
امضاء: مهندسه محتاسه:55:


----------



## A.Kamal (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت الفاضلة صناعة المعمار جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا العرض القيم ..... 
ولكن بعض الإسنفسارات ما رايك فى الإدارة بالحب وهى أن نجعل المرؤسين ينفذون ما يريد المدير ولكن من دافع حبهم لهذا المدير ولهذا العمل وليس بغرض تنفيذ أوامر .....
هذا الإتجاه من الإدارة سيساعد بالتاكيد على زيادة الإنتاج وجودة المنتج


----------



## رضوان الميلي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
أثتاء وضع الخطط التنفيذية و تسطير الأهداف المرحلية، يوضع لكل هدف مجموعة من معايير الإنجاز و التي تصف حالة النجاح النهائية. 
كيف يتم تحديد هذه المعايير؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع أكثر من رائع وأتمنى إثراؤه بالمزيد

وجهة نظري أن المدير الجيد هو الذي يتقن فن إدارة العلاقات الانسانية بينه وبين العمال ومن تحت

اشرافه بحيث يكون صديق ومدير معا قريب وبعيد معا بسيط وصعب أيضا

برأيي هو فن الموازنة

تحياتي لكم


----------



## أم عابد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

_أعتقد أن سر نجاح أي انسان هي في حسن إدارته._
_وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ...... وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم_


----------



## eng_mhassan84 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لابد في المدير الناجح ان تتحقق في 4 صفات هي تتلخص في :kash وهي:
1-knowledgment:فلابد ان يكون عنده المعلومات المناسبه والملمه الشركه التي بها. وتتوفر المعلومات عن طريق امرين هما الخبرهexperienceو التعلمeducation ونكمل غدا.


----------



## Eng.younis (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكراً لكل من يساهم في نشر العلوم واقول...... ان فن الادارة لا يعتمد فقط على فهم وقراءة الكتب والبرامج المتعلقة في هذا الموضوع ، ولاكن شخصية المهندس وتوفر المؤهلات لها اثر كبير في نجاحه، وينمي ويقوي ذلك من خلال دراسة الطرق الصحيحة والمعتدمة في الادارة.
ان موضوع الادارة وادارة المشاريع من الامور المهمة جداً لكل مهندس ، ويجب علينا في بلادنا العربية والاسلامية ان نرقى الى مستوى رفيع ومتين ومنافس للدول المتقدمة .
واخيراً اقول ، جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع ونرجوا منكم زيادة العطاء والمشاركة.


----------



## ossama0102 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقى مشكورين جدا على الجهد المبذول و لكن فى اختصار شديد جدا ( التدين - عدم التدخل فى شئون الاخرين و ايضا عدم السماح لهم فى التدخل فى شئونك - اتفن عملك حتى لاتتعرض لكشف الاخطاء من بعض الخبثاء - كل ما يرضى الله ورسوله فى العبادة و العمل ) وامور كثيرة تتعلق بالدنيا و الدين , كل هذا يجعلك مديرا ناجحا و تذكروا ان المعدن النظيف دائما يطفو الى اعلى و يظهر لمعانه و كل الانصهار الذى حوله هو خبث فى الانفس لاتكن خبيث النفس حتى تزداد لمعانا وتطفو الى اعلى و تخيلوا هذا الامر فى كل ما تدركه الابصار والاقدام و الالسن والله عز وجل هو الذى يمكن العباد على العباد كن قريب من الله يمكنك فى الدنيا و الاخرة برحمته والله ولى كل توفيق اخوكم فى الله مهندس أسامة الشريف,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م. خطاب (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جميل جدا بل رائع واشكر جميع من شارك واضاف على هذا الموضوع
نعم الادارة علم واسع وكبير وهو علم مكتسب لكن من التجربة اقول انه لا بد ان تكون عند الشخص ميزة وقدرة ربانية من الله على الادارة يهذبها ويقويها بالعلم ليصبح مديرا ناجحا باذن الله
ارى بعض الناس عنده العلم الكافي بل الشهادات العليا في الادارة ولكنه من الناحية العملية فاشل اداريا ليس في عمله فقط بل حتى في بيته
وارى بعض الناس حققوا نجاحات في اعمالهم وفي حياتهم دون ادنى معرفة بعلم الادارة الحديث ولو تمكنوا من كسب بعض علوم الادارة وفن الادارة لكانو افضل بكثير
اعرف احد الشباب لا يدع كتاب في علم الادارة الا وقرأه ولكنه للاسف فاشل جدا اداريا حتى في تعامله مع من حوله . لذلك لا بد من وجود الموهبة الربانية الى جانب العلم لتكون ناجحا اداريا والله اعلم


----------



## atef_mo159 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا موضوع فى غاية الاهميه وممتاز هذه الماده الهامه 
واضيف من اهم مميزات الادارة الناجحه 1-تحديد المسؤليات 2- الاتقان فى ادوات الوظيفه 3-اعتقد العامل الاهم هو الحب والتعاون كفريق واحد فالكل يعمل لا لاجل العمل فحسب بل لاجل الارتباط الوثيق مع فريق العمل .
وفقنا الله تعالى جميعا لما يحبه ويرضا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى الطرف الاخر نقــــــــــــــــــــــــــول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

*التعامل مع رئيسك *​
طبقاً للكاتبة " ماري جين جولياند ". هناك خمس طرق أساسية للتعامل مع رئيسك:

1.	قدم حلولاً ولا تقدم شكاوي: الشكوى التي لا ضرورة لها بسبب مشكلة ما أو إلقاء اللوم على شخص آخر لأجلها لا يفعل أكثر من أن يضم رئيسك في موقف المدافع. بدلاً من ذلك, أخر رئيسك أنك تدرك أن من تسبب في وقوعها واقع تحت ضغوط خارجية ثم تقدم له حلاً يكون ذا فائدة لكليهما.

2.	قدم الاعتذار: إذا ارتكبت خطأ, فاعترف به. يقوم المؤلف والأستاذ بجامعة ستانفورد Stanford "يعد ذلك أمراً مؤثراً جداً ويعمل على استرضاء المديرين, وهذا لأنه نادر الحدوث". وبعد الاعتذار, تناول الموضوع مرة ثانية بنفس الطريقة المربحة المقترحة أعلاه.

3.	ابق متمركزاً في مكان تدفق المعلومات: اجعل هدفك أن تكون مطلعاً على آخر المستجدات في المجالات التي يحتاج رئيسك معلومات بشأنها, إن هذا سوف يساعدك على تحسين علاقتك به.

4.	امدح رئيسك: تقديم المديح الصادق والإطراء الحقيقي يمكن أن يحقق مكاسب غير متوقعة.

5.	اكتسب حلفاء: ربما يكون المديرون الآخرون في المؤسسة قادرين على القيام بدور الناصح المخلص وعلى إعطائك معلومات قيمة عن الطريقة التي تتعامل بها مع رئيسك. ​

الف شكر للجميع الحديث لا ينتهي في هذا الموضوع وسنتواصل بتقديم كل النصائح والتوجيهات ...........عسى أن يتغير الوضع الراهن

http://www.ngoce.org/*******/ni2327.doc


----------



## adnanmm (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد متميز حقا ولكن من الصعوبه تنفيذه في مجتمعنا العربي


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الحقيقة التى نفتخر بها ان الاخت صناعة المعمار تقوم بتقديم الموضوع بشكل علمي واضح و سلس فلها كل التحية و التقدير و الاحترام

بس انا ارغب في ان يتم النقد وتحليل المعلومات المطروحة من قبل المشاركين لكي نتحصل على مقترحات جديدة قد تكون مدخل لموضوع اخر او التطرق لتفاصيل اكتر في هدا الموضوع
فعلى سبيل المثال في بند *انواع السلطات* فهي ثلاثة كما اوردت زميلتنا بس هل من تداخل بينها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و من يمنح الصلاحيات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل ممكن سحب صلاحيات اي مدير مؤسسة جزئيا او كليا مع احتفاضه بصفته الاعتبارية ( اي يبقى مدير )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكم جميعا تحياتى
احببت فقط طرح بعض النقاط للمناقشة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت صناعة المعمار / المشرفة
الف تحية 
ارجوا منك اذا امكن ان ترسلي لي هذا الموضوع لانني فعلا مهتم به على ال***** لانني للاسف لا اعرف كيف اقوم بتنزيل هذه المعلومات القيمة للاحتفاظ بها .
الف شكر لك سلفا وبارك الله فيك
تحياتي


----------



## شامخ طه محمود شتا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الادارة علم وفن شامخ شتا*

ان عملية صناعة مدير ناجحا ليست بالعملية السهلة التي تنطوي علي تدريس امور و مواد ومتطلبات علم الادارة او رسم خطة من معايير وضوابط لاتباعها و السير عليها ولكن هناك جانب اخر هام للغاية يجب الاشارة الية الا وهو ان علم الادارة لا يمكن له العمل بكفاءة بدون فن في التطبيق
الادارة في احد التعريفات لها ، هي فن تنفيذ الاعمال من خلال الاخرين
ولهذا يجب ان يتمتع المدير الناجح بمهارات عديدة هي في الاساس غير مكتسبة ، هناك اناس لديهم الموهبة علي الادارة ، واخرون امضو سنوات عديدة في دراسة علوم الادارة ومع ذلك لم يصبحو مدراء اكفاء 
وعلي هذا الاساس لابد من توافر مجموعة من الصفات التي يتصف بها المدير الناجح
1-الصفات الاجتماعية 
هذة الصفات تساعد المدير علي التعامل مع الاشخاص اى القدرة على اقامة علاقات طيبة تسهل في عملية تحقيق اهداف المنظمة
2- الصفات الشخصية 
وهي الصفات الطبيعية التي تولد مع الشخص مثل الذكاء و القدرة علي الربط بين الامور والجرأة و الشجاعة بالإضافة الى القدرة علي تحليل الحاضر و التوقع للمستقبل 
3- الصفات الفنية 
وهي الصفات المرتبطة بالتعامل مع الاشياء المادية مثل الالات و الماكينات و المستلزمات و غيرها
4-الصفات الادارية 
قدرة المدير علي التنبؤ بالامور المستقبلية لوضع الخطط اللازمة علي ضؤها واتخاذ القرارات بشأنها حيث ان لب عملية الادارة هو عملية اتخاذ القرار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عزمي الخليلي قال:


> الاخت صناعة المعمار / المشرفة
> الف تحية
> ارجوا منك اذا امكن ان ترسلي لي هذا الموضوع لانني فعلا مهتم به على ال***** لانني للاسف لا اعرف كيف اقوم بتنزيل هذه المعلومات القيمة للاحتفاظ بها .
> الف شكر لك سلفا وبارك الله فيك
> تحياتي



اهلا بك أخي الفاضل ويمكنك الرجوع الى المصدر الذي ذكرته سابقا

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic...adership-Arabic/M-Leadership-Introduction.asp

او انسخ ما ذكر وانقله على برنامج الوورد Microsoft Word 

ايضا هناك مقالات كثيرة على الرابط التالي:

http://www.ngoce.org/trainingskills.htm

سأختار لكم بعضها ومن يلفته مقال منها اتمنى ان لا يبخل بالمشاركة

___________________________

سأرد على الجميع لاحقا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*اهلا مستشارنا*



الصناعي المهندس قال:


> الحقيقة التى نفتخر بها ان الاخت صناعة المعمار تقوم بتقديم الموضوع بشكل علمي واضح و سلس فلها كل التحية و التقدير و الاحترام
> 
> بس انا ارغب في ان يتم النقد وتحليل المعلومات المطروحة من قبل المشاركين لكي نتحصل على مقترحات جديدة قد تكون مدخل لموضوع اخر او التطرق لتفاصيل اكتر في هدا الموضوع
> فعلى سبيل المثال في بند *انواع السلطات* فهي ثلاثة كما اوردت زميلتنا بس هل من تداخل بينها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و من يمنح الصلاحيات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل ممكن سحب صلاحيات اي مدير مؤسسة جزئيا او كليا مع احتفاضه بصفته الاعتبارية ( اي يبقى مدير )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكم جميعا تحياتى
> احببت فقط طرح بعض النقاط للمناقشة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



سنتناقش بهذه الفكرة لكن ما رأيك بالكلام التالي؟​_____________________________________

منح الصلاحيات​
ما هو منح الصلاحيات؟​
منح الصلاحيات هو عملية إعطاء الأفراد قدرات أوسع أو (سلطة) لممارسة التحكم وتحمل المسؤولية عن عملهم. وهذا يعني حمل الأفراد على إصدار أحكامهم الخاصة لصالح المؤسسة وعملائها. والغرض من منح الصلاحيات هو تحرير شخص ما من التحكم الشديد للتوجيهات والأوامر ومنحه حرية تحمل المسؤولية عن أفكاره وأفعاله وإطلاق العنان للموارد المختبئة والتي كانت ستظل محجوبة يصعب الوصول إليها.​

وتوفر منح الصلاحيات " متسع " أكبر للأفراد لاستخدام قدراتهم من خلال تمكينهم وتشجيعهم على صنع القرارات بالقرب من مواقع التأثير. [/CENTER]

الأســاس​
أساس الاعتقاد أن منح الصلاحيات هو التوجه الصحيح نحو تطوير فاعلية المؤسسة حيث أن الأفراد الأقرب إلى المشكلة هم الأقدر على التوصل إلى حل لها بشرط أن يكون لديهم إطار عمل يمكنهم من خلاله اتخاذ القرارات.​
تولي السلطة في المؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات​
الافتراضات التي تكمن وراء مفهوم المؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات هي:

الكفاءة – الاعتقاد بأنه من المتوقع أن يؤدي الموظفون عملهم في حدود كفاءتهم بأقل درجة من الإشراف.

الثقة – من الضروري ألا تعتقد فقط في كفاءة الأفراد, ولكن أيضاً تثق في كيفية مواصلتهم عملهم.

فريق العمل – قليل من المشاكل التنظيمية يمكن حلها عن طريق شخص واحد يعمل بمفرده, وبمعنى المعدل الهابط للتغيير والاضطراب أنه كلما ظهرت تحديات ومشكلات جديدة يجب أن يتجمع الأفراد معاً بطريقة طبيعية في فرص مرنة دون حواجز تفرضها الصفات الاعتبارية أو الدرجات الإدارية لحل المشكلة في إطار أهداف المؤسسة وقيمها. وتتماسك المؤسسة من خلال هذه الأهداف المشتركة.​

أسباب منح الصلاحيات​
الإسراع من عمليات صنع القرار وتوقيت رد الفعل.
 إطلاق قدرات الإبداع والتجديد لدى الموظفين.
 توفر درجة أكبر من الرخاء الوظيفي والتحفيز والإلتزام.
 منح الأفراد مزيداً من المسؤولية.
 تمكن الموظفين من اكتساب إحساس أكبر بالإنجاز في عملهم.
 تقليل تكاليف التشغيل من خلال حذف الخطوات الإدارية غير الضرورية, والتحكم في النوعية وفحص العمليات.

تغيير مفهوم المؤسسة القائدة​
المؤسسة القائدة واحدة من المناطق التي تتمركز فيها صناعة القرار ويتم الاعتماد فيها على سلطة المديرين "لإنجاز المهام " وتعتقد الإدارة أنها دائماً ما تعرف الأفضل (مهما كانت بعيدة عن بيئة العمل أو الفئات المستفيدة) وتعتبر مساهمات فريق العمل أمر مسلم به أكثر منها محل ترحيب.

وعلى العكس تستخدم المؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات قدرات وحماسة موظفيها على نحو أفضل بكثير, ولديها إمكانية للتطوير باستمرار من خلال سلسة صغيرة وكبيرة من الخطوات يوم بعد يوم وعلى كافة المستويات, وتغذية التعلم من خبرتها لتحسن مستوى أدائها.

والمؤسسة القائدة يمكن تشبيهها بالديناصور بعقليته الصغيرة العاجزة تصدر توجيهات إلى كيانها الضخم. والمؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات أشبه ما تكون بسرب من الأسماك يتحرك بسرعة وتناغم وتوافق في الحال تحت العلامات المنتصبة.

عملية منح الصلاحيات​
يمكن لعملية منح الصلاحيات أن تتحقق من خلال:


الوسائل الهيكلية – التنظيم والعمل في مجموعات.
 سلوك أو أسلوب المديرين الفرادى.
 جدولة العون الذي يمكن أن يقدمه الموظفون في معالجة قضايا المؤسسة الحالية.
 
منح الصلاحيات الهيكلية – التنظيمية​
من المحتمل أن يكون للمؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات هيكل بسيط بأقل عدد من الدرجات الإدارية. ويعمل الهيكل متعدد الدرجات على تصفية المعلومات المتدفقة في اتجاهين كما يعرقل عملية صنع القرار من التغلغل داخل المؤسسة كما ينبغي.​
منح الصلاحيات الهيكلي – مجموعة العمل ​
منح الصلاحيات يمكن تحقيقه في مستوى مجموعة العمل من خلال تنفيذ المبادئ التالية: 

1.	يجب تنظيم العمل على أساس العمليات الرئيسية لتشغيل ( المهام الكلية ).
2.	الوحدة التنظيمية الأساسية يجب أن تكون مجموعة العمل الرئيسية ( من 4 إلى 20 فرد ).
3.	كل مجموعة عمل يجب أن تتضمن قائد مختار.
4.	يجب هيكلة الوظائف حتى يمكن لأعضاء مجموعة العمل بصورة شخصية تخطيط وتنفيذ وتقويم واحدة على الأقل من خطوات العملية.
5.	يجب أن تكون كل مجموعة عمل قادرة بصورة كاملة على تقويم أدائها في ضوء معايير التميز المتفق عليها. 
6.	يجب أن تتاح لكل أعضاء مجموعة العمل الفرصة للمشاركة في عمليات التخطيط, وحل المشكلات, والتقويم الخاصة بالمجموعة.

أسلوب الإدارة 

يمنح المديرون صلاحيات لأعضاء فرقهم ليس بالتخلي عن السيطرة, ولكن بتغيير أسلوب ممارسة هذه السيطرة, ويجب عليهم أن يتعلموا التفويض بصورة أكبر والسماح للأفراد والفرق بمساحة أكبر من التخطيط والتصرف ومراقبة أدائهم.

الإنغماس في القضايا

يمكِّن منح الصلاحيات من خلال دفع الأفراد لتطوير حلول بأنفسهم لقضايا محددة, ويمكن تنفيذ ذلك من خلال فرق مرتقبة لا تعمل فقط على اقتراح طرق بعينها أو من خلال عقد الآمال على أن شخص آخر
سيفعل شيء ما, ولكن بحل المشكلة فعلياً من خلال القطاع الخاص بهم في المؤسسة, وفي ضوء الموارد التي يمتلكونها, والظروف التي يعملون في إطارها. 


القلوب والعقول

يتعلق منح الصلاحيات بإشراك قلوب وعقول الأفراد معاً حتى يمكنهم انتهاز الفرص المتاحة أمامهم لزيادة مسؤولياتهم.

وعلى مستوى الإدارة يتحقق ذلك من خلال الرؤية الاستراتيجية المشتركة والقيم المشتركة عبر المؤسسة, وتوفير الكفاءة والثقة اللتين من دونهما لا يمكن أن تعمل مؤسسة مانحة الصلاحيات.​
عشر سبل لمنح الصلاحيات للأفراد:​
1.	التفويض بصورة أكبر.
2.	إشراك الأفراد في وضع الأهداف, ومعايير الأداء, واتخاذ قرارات بشأن إجراءات الأداء.
3.	السماح للأفراد والفرق بمساحة أكبر من التخطيط والعمل, ومراقبة أدائهم.
4.	إشراك الأفراد في تطوير حلول للمشكلات بأنفسهم.
5.	تشكيل فرق تدير نفسها بنفسها, وأخرى تضع أهدافها ومعاييرها, وتدير أدائها بنفسها.
6.	إعطاء الأفراد حرية في تقرير الاحتياجات التي يجب إشباعها. 
7.	مساعدة الأفراد على التعلم من أخطائهم.
8.	تشجيع التنمية المستمرة حتى يمكن للأفراد أن ينموا في أدوارهم وبأدوارهم في آن واحد.
9.	شارك أفراد فريقك في رؤيتك وخططك.
10. امنح الثقة للأفراد وعاملهم كناضجين.​


----------



## سامر ميلاد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*samerGermany************

حول موضوع العلاقة بين المدير و موظفيه و مفهوم الإدارة
أولاً سلام للجميع 
أنا أسف كنت مشغولاً جدا 
أعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي لتخلفنا عن بقية العالم المتراكض نحو التقدم و الإبداع 
هو ليس الإدارة السيئة و إنما عدم وجود إدارة أصلاً
لدينا كفاءات و لدينا طموحات و نحن شعب أذكى من الجميع إن أحببنا بلدنا و سعينا لمجد الوطن 
لكن الفساد قتلنا و قتل أمالنا 
نحتاج أن نكون أكثر إنسانية حتى نكون أكثر وعي و بالتالي نكون أكثر تعلقاً ببلدنا و بوطنيتنا 
لقد نسينا الوطن و تراكضنا نحو مكاسبنا الشخصية من خلال الفساد سواء كان في المؤسسات الخاصة 
أو في العامة 
مكاسبنا الشخصية تتحقق من خلال مصلحة الوطن و من خلال إلتزامنا الكامل بالعمل 
الذي يأتي من خلال الوعي الكامل لأهمية العمل في حياتنا الذي يجب أن نعتبره مقدساً
العمل أولا أولا أولا أولا و بعده تأتي المفاهيم الأخرى في الحياة


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على الموضوع الذى طرحتموه بالاضافة الى المعلومات القيمة التى عرضتموه .....
ولكن حبذا لو تفضلتم واكملتم بقية الموضوع من توجيه ورقابة بالاضافة الى انه هناك وظائف مستحدثة فى هذا المجال بالنسبة للمدير ........ 


مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لؤلؤة البحر


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

أنا مع الأخوة القائلين بأن الكلام شىء والواقع شىء آخر

لكن النحية العلمية هامة للغاية لكى تنير لك الطرق أو قل لتوجهك إلى الطريق الصحيح 

فالدراسة عير الواقع ولكن عن طريقها يتم تأهيلك للعمل فى المهنة


----------



## Husseinuni (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيكم
اني موظف في جامعة واسط /العراق ولي خدمة في الادارة مايقارب العشرة سنوات حيث عملت اولا كسكرتير وبعد ذلك مسؤولا عن شؤونا لطلابية وحاليا مديرادارة حيث وجدت قبل الاحتلال الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب ةالان وهي المشكلة التي نعاني منها اوبالاحرى جميع وزارات العراق ان الجميع الذين امسكو مناصب ادارية هم ليسوا اكفاء حيث نرى الكثير من الفساد الاداري والمالي واسيطرة البشعة على بعض الموظفين وازهلة الموظفين الكفوءين عن اماكن عملهم وتسليط بعض الموظفين الجدد عليهم 
واكون شاكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة عسى ان اطبقها ليكون مسرى عملي صحيح ولموظفي . وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.younis (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركة في توفير المصادر المهمة الخاصة في ادارة المشاريع باللغتين العربية والانكليزية


----------



## qq_mishmisha (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samirames (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع مهم جدا وخاصة بالنسبه للمهندسين 
شكرا لصناعة المعمار​الأصول العامة للإدارة عند هينري فايول: 

تقسيم العمل: التخصص يتيح للعاملين والمدراء كسب البراعة والضبط والدقة والتي ستزيد من جودة المخرجات وبالتالي نحصل على فعالية أكثر في العمل بنفس الجهد المبذول. 

السلطة: إن إعطاء الأوامر والصلاحيات للمنطقة الصحيحة هي جوهر السلطة. والسلطة متأصلة في الأشخاص والمناصب فلا يمكن تصورها كجزء من المسؤولية. 

الفهم: تشمل الطاعة والتطبيق والقاعة والسلوك والعلامات الخارجية ذات الصلة بين صاحب العمل والموظفين. هذا العنصر مهم جدا في أي عمل، من غيره لا يمكن لأي مشروع أن ينجح، وهذا هو دور القادة. 

وحدة مصدر الأوامر: يجب أن يتلقى الموظفين أوامرهم من مشرف واحد فقط. بشكل عام يعتبر وجود مشرف واحد أفضل من الازدواجية في الأوامر. 

يد واحدة وخطة عمل واحدة: مشرف واحد بمجموعة من الأهداف يجب أن يدير مجموعة من الفعاليات لها نفس الأهداف. 

إخضاع الاهتمامات الفردية للاهتمامات العامة: إن اهتمام فرد أو مجموعة في العمل يجب أن لا يطغى على اهتمامات المنظمة. 

مكافآت الموظفين: قيمة المكافآت المدفوعة يجب أن تكون مرضية لكل من الموظفين وصاحب العمل. ومستوى الدفع يعتمد على قيمة الموظفين بالنسبة للمنظمة. وتحلل هذه القيمة لعدة عوامل مثل: تكاليف الحياة، توفر الموظفين، والظروف العامة للعمل. 

الموازنة بين تقليل وزيادة الاهتمامات الفدرية: هنالك إجراءات من شأنها تقليل الاهتمامات الفردية. بينما تقوم إجراءات أخرى بزيادتها. في كل الحالات يجب الموازنة بين هذين الأمرين. 

قنوات الاتصال: السلسلة الرسمية للمدراء من المستوى الأعلى للأدنى "تسمى الخطوط الرسمية للأوامر". والمدراء هم حلقات الوصل في هذه السلسلة. فعليهم الاتصال من خلال القنوات الموجودة فيها. وبالإمكان تجاوز هذه القنوات فقط عندما توجد حاجة حقيقة للمشرفين لتجاوزها وتتم الموافقة بينهم على ذلك. 

الأوامر: الهدف من الأوامر هو تفادي الهدر والخسائر. 

العدالة: المراعاة والإنصاف يجب أن يمارسوا من قبل جميع الأشخاص في السلطة. 

استقرار الموظفين: يقصد بالاستقرار بقاء الموظف في عمله وعدم نقله من عمل لآخر. ينتج عن تقليل نقل الموظفين من وظيفة لأخرى فعالية أكثر ونفقات أقل. 

روح المبادرة: يجب أن يسمح للموظفين بالتعبير بحرية عن مقترحاتهم وآرائهم وأفكارهم على كافة المستويات. فالمدير القادر على إتاحة هذه الفرصة لموظفيه أفضل بكثر من المدير الغير قادر على ذلك. 

إضفاء روح المرح للمجموعة: في الوحدات التي بها شدة: على المدراء تعزيز روح الألفة والترابط بين الموظفين ومنع أي أمر يعيق هذا التآلف.
:1: 
سمير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر خاص جدا*



لؤلؤة البحر قال:


> شكرا اخى الفاضل على الموضوع الذى طرحتموه بالاضافة الى المعلومات القيمة التى عرضتموه .....
> ولكن حبذا لو تفضلتم واكملتم بقية الموضوع من توجيه ورقابة بالاضافة الى انه هناك وظائف مستحدثة فى هذا المجال بالنسبة للمدير ........
> 
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لؤلؤة البحر





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكرك اخي الفاضل لؤلؤة البحر على حسن متابعتك وأنا فعلا تعمدت عدم اكمال شرح الوظائف حتى أعرف من يتابع جيدا  ​

لقد فصلت الوظائف التالية : التخطيط ...التنظيم...التوجيه

والان ساكمل التوظيف والرقابة وعذرا منك على التأخير  
_________________________________________________​

التوظيف​

الناس المنتمين لشركتك هم المورد الأكثر أهمية من جميع الموارد الأخرى. هذه الموارد البشرية حصلت عليها المنظمة من خلال التوظيف. المنظمة مطالبة بتحديد وجذب والمحافظة على الموظفين المؤهلين لملئ المواقع الشاغرة فيها من خلال التوظيف. التوظيف يبدأ بتخطيط الموارد البشرية واختيار الموظفين ويستمر طوال وجودهم بالمنظمة.

يمكن تبيين التوظيف على أنها عملية مكونة من ثمان مهام صممت لتزويد المنظمة بالأشخاص المناسبين في المناصب المناسبة. هذه الخطوات الثمانية تتضمن: تخطيط الموارد البشرية، توفير الموظفين، الاختيار، التعريف بالمنظمة، التدريب والتطوير، تقييم الأداء، المكافآت والترقيات (وخفض الدرجات) والنقل، وإنهاء الخدمة.

والآن سنتعرف على كل واحدة من هذه المهام الثماني عن قرب.

مهام التوظيف الثمانية:

أولا: تخطيط الموارد البشرية: الغاية من تخطيط الموارد البشرية هي التأكد من تغطية احتياجات المنظمة من الموظفين. ويتم عمل ذلك بتحليل خطط المنظمة لتحديد المهارات المطلوب توافرها في الموظفين. ولعملية تخطيط الموارد البشرية ثلاث عناصر هي:

1.	التنبؤ باحتياجات المنظمة من الموظفين. 
2.	مقارنة احتياجات المنظمة بموظفي المنظمة المرشحين لسد هذه الاحتياجات. 
3.	تطوير خطط واضحة تبين عدد الأشخاص الذين سيتم تعيينهم (من خارج المنظمة) ومن هم الأشخاص الذين سيتم تدريبهم (من داخل المنظمة) لسد هذه الاحتياجات. 

ثانيا: توفير الموظفين: في هذه العملية يجب على الإدارة جذب المرشحين لسد الاحتياجات من الوظائف الشاغرة. وستستخدم الإدارة أداتين في هذه الحالة هما مواصفات الوظيفة ومتطلباتها. وقد تلجأ الإدارة للعديد من الوسائل للبحث عمن يغطي هذه الاحتياجات، مثل: الجرائد العادية والجرائد المختصة بالإعلانات، ووكالات العمل، أو الاتصال بالمعاهد والكليات التجارية، ومصادر (داخلية و/أو خارجية) أخرى. وحاليا بدأت الإعلانات عن الوظائف والاحتياجات تدار عن طريق الإنترنت حيث أنشأت العديد من المواقع لهذا الغرض.

ثالثا: الاختيار: بعد عملية التوفير، يتم تقييم هؤلاء المرشحين الذين تقدموا لشغل المواقع المعلن عنها، ويتم اختيار من تتطابق عليه الاحتياجات. خطوات عملية الاختيار قد تتضمن ملئ بعض الاستمارات، ومقابلات، واختبارات تحريرية أو مادية، والرجوع لأشخاص أو مصادر ذات علاقة بالشخص المتقدم للوظيفة.

رابعا: التعريف بالمنظمة: بمجرد اختيار الموظف يجب أن يتم دمجه بالمنظمة. عملية التعريف بالمنظمة تتضمن تعريف مجموعات العمل بالموظف الجديد وإطلاعه على سياسات وأنظمة المنظمة.

خامسا: التدريب والتطوير: من خلال التدريب والتطوير تحاول المنظمة زيادة قدرة الموظفين على المشاركة في تحسين كفاءة المنظمة.

التدريب: يهتم بزيادة مهارات الموظفين.
التطوير: يهتم بإعداد الموظفين لإعطائهم مسؤوليات جديدة لإنجازها.

سادسا: تقييم الأداء: يتم تصميم هذا النظام للتأكد من أن الأداء الفعلي للعمل يوافق معايير الأداء المحددة.

سابعا: قرارات التوظيف: قرارات التوظيف كالمتعلقة بالمكافآت التشجيعية، النقل، الترقيات، وإنزال الموظف درجة كلها يجب أن تعتمد على نتائج تقييم الأداء.

ثامنا: إنهاء الخدمة: الاستقالة الاختيارية، والتقاعد، والإيقاف المؤقت، والفصل يجب أن تكون من اهتمامات الإدارة أيضا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الرقابة​
التّخطيط، والتنظيم، والتّوظيف، والتوجيه يجب أن يتابعوا للحفاظ على كفاءتهم وفاعليتهم . لذلك فالرقابة آخر الوظائف الخمسة للإدارة، وهي المعنيّة بالفعل بمتابعة كلّ من هذه الوظائف لتقييم أداء المنظّمة تجاه تحقيق أهدافها.

في الوظيفة الرقابية للإدارة، سوف تنشئ معايير الأداء التي سوف تستخدم لقياس التقدّم نحو الأهداف. مقاييس الأداء هذه صمّمت لتحديد ما إذا كان الناس والأجزاء المتنوّعة في المنظّمة على المسار الصحيح في طريقهم نحو الأهداف المخطط تحقيقها.

خطوات العملية الرقابية الأربعة:

وظيفة الرقابة مرتبطة بشكل كبير بالتّخطيط . في الحقيقة، الغرض الأساسيّ من الرقابة هو تحديد مدى نجاح وظيفة التخطيط. هذه العمليّة يمكن أن تحصر في أربعة خطوات أساسيّة تطبّق على أيّ شخص أو بند أو عملية يراد التحكم بها ومراقبتها.

هذه الخطوات الأساسية الأربعة هي:

1. إعداد معايير الأداء: المعيار أداة قياس، كمّيّة أو نوعيّة، صمّمت لمساعدة مراقب أداء الناس والسّلع أو العمليّات. المعايير تستخدم لتحديد التقدّم، أو التأخر عن الأهداف. طبيعة المعيار المستخدم يعتمد على الأمر المراد متابعته. أيّا كانت المعايير، يمكن تصنيفهم جميعا إلى إحدى هاتين المجموعتين: المعايير الإداريّة أو المعايير التّقنيّة. فيما يلي وصف لكلّ نوع. 

أ - المعايير الإداريّة: تتضمّن عدة أشياء كالتقارير واللوائح وتقييمات الأداء. ينبغي أن تركّز جميعها على المساحات الأساسيّة ونوع الأداء المطلوب لبلوغ الأهداف المحددة. تعبّر المقاييس الإداريّة عن من، متى، ولماذا العمل.

 مثال: يطالب مدير المبيعات بتقرير شهريّ من كلّ الباعة يبين ما تم عمله خلال الشهر.

ب - المعايير التّقنيّة: يحدّد ماهية وكيفية العمل. وهي تطبق على طرق الإنتاج، والعمليّات، والموادّ، والآلات، ومعدّات السلامة، والموردين. يمكن أن تأتي المعايير التّقنيّة من مصادر داخليّة وخارجيّة.

مثال: معايير السلامة أمليت من خلال لوائح الحكومة أو مواصفات المصنّعين لمعدّاتهم.

2. متابعة الأداء الفعليّ: هذه الخطوة تعتبر مقياس وقائيّ. 

3. قياس الأداء: في هذه الخطوة، يقيس المديرين الأداء ويحدّدون إن كان يتناسب مع المعايير المحدّدة. إذا كانت نتائج المقارنة أو القياسات مقبولة -خلال الحدود المفترضة- فلا حاجة لاتخاذ أي إجراء. إما إن كانت النتائج بعيدة عن ما هو متوقع أو غير مقبولة فيجب اتخاذ الإجراء اللازم. 

4. تصحيح الانحرافات عن المعايير: تحديد الإجراء الصحيح الواجب اتخاذه يعتمد على ثلاثة أشياء: المعيار، دقّة القياسات التي بيّنت وجود الانحراف، وتحليل أداء الشخص أو الآلة لمعرفة سبب الانحراف. ضع في الاعتبار تلك المعايير قد تكون مرخيّة جدًّا أو صارمة جدًّا. القياسات قد تكون غير دقيقة بسبب رداءة استخدام آلات القياس أو بسبب وجود عيوب في الآلات نفسها. وأخيرًا، من الممكن أن تصدر عن الناس أحكاما رديئة عند تحديد الإجراءات التّقويميّة الواجب اتخاذها.​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*م. سمير شكرا جزيلا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

samirames الف شكر لك أخي على مساعدتك​
كمقدمة لما ذكرت لنا 

أصول ((فايول)) للإدارة

هنري فايول (1841 – 1925) مؤلف كتاب "النظرية الكلاسيكية للإدارة"، عرّف الوظائف الأساسية الخمسة للإدارة (التخطيط، التنظيم، التوظيف، التوجيه، الرقابة). وطوّر الأصول الأساسية الأربعة عشر للإدارة والتي تتضمن كل المهام الإدارية.

كمشرف أو مدير، سيكون عملك عبارة عن مباشرة تنفيذ الوظائف الإدارية. أشعر أنه من المناسب تماما مراجعة الأصول الأربعة عشر للإدارة الآن. استخدام هذه الأصول الإدارية (الإشرافية) سيساعدك لتكون مشرفا أكثر فعالية وكفاءة. هذه الأصول تعرف بـ "أصول الإدارة" وهي ملائمة للتطبيق على مستويات الإدارة الدنيا والوسطى والعليا على حد سواء.​


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

المدير الناجح هو ذلك الشخص الذي يكسب ود مرؤسيه والقادر علي اجتياز الصعوبات


----------



## علي داود (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الادارة سياسة وحزم في ان واحد


----------



## ذويزن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق ومفيد. وهناك مدارس مختلفه تعرف الإدارة والمدير وكذا المنظمه. نتمنى لو تتطرق لهذه المدارس وسبب إختلافها في موضوع شيق آخر. بركت وجزاك الله خيرا. المهم كل مدارس الإدارة كلعاده غير عربيه. المهم أن نعرف أن مفهوم الإداره متغير ومتطور وليس ثابت بل إن كل منظمه لها مفهومها الإداري الذي يتطور مع تطور مجال إختصاصها وتشعب وتوسع مجال عملها. أحسنت.


----------



## gladiator_engineer (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي عتمان الجاوزي انا اختلف معك في هادا الراي فالمدير الناجح ليس ان يكون بضروره ان يكسب ود مرؤسيه وهادا ما ادي الي طحطيم اغلب المؤسسات في الوطن العربي كسب ود المرؤسين غالبا مايودي الي فعل اشياء ممكن ان يكون المدير غير راضي عنها متل تعيين بعض العاملين الغير اكفاء او التوسيط لفلان او لا احد ما فالمدير الناجح يجب ان يكون اولا شخصا متقفا وتانيا ان يكون ملم بما تحتاجه شركته من احتاجات لكي تتقدم هاده الشركه والسلام عليكم 

اقبل تحياتي واعتداري اخي


----------



## المهندس الغيور (26 نوفمبر 2006)

علي داود قال:


> الادارة سياسة وحزم في ان واحد


 
وليس من السهل ان تكون مديرا ناجحا


----------



## eng_mhassan84 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
نشكر الأخوة والأخوات على ما تفضلوا به من طرقهم لموضوع هام ومفيد.
ولكن أود أن أشير إلى أن العنصر الخامس من عناصر الإدارة والتي ذكرتها المشرفة صناعة المعمار هي التنسيق وليس التوظيف والتنسيق هو مقدرة المدير علي التنسيق بين كافة المستويات الإدارية سواء كانت إشرافية أو وسطى وهذا ما لزم توضيحه من باب زيادة المعرفة حسب فهمي المتواضع.
كما أضيف.. يلاحظ كثير من المدراء لا يهتمون بالإطلاع عن ما ورد في المدارس الإدارية والتي أحترم أكثر ما أحترم في هذه المدارس المدرسة السلوكية والتي تنادي بمعاملة العامل معاملة طيبة وتهتم بالعلاقات الإجتماعية بين أفراد العمل والتحفيز المعنوي هذا بالإضافة إلى التحفيز المادي وهي تتعامل مع العامل كبشر وليس كماكينة للإنتاج ومن هنا أناشد كل الأخوة المدراء الإهتمام بهذه المدرسة والتي هي من صميم تعاليم ديننا الإسلامي .. فتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة.. وقد تؤدي هذه البسمة من مدير في وجه عامل من عماله إلى زيادة الكفاءة الإنتاجية لهذا العامل ورفع درجة الإحترام للمدير من قبل العامل وتؤدي تطبيق سلوكيات هذه المدرسة إلى خلق الوازع الشخصي لدى العامل والذي يؤثر على رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية أكثر من الرقابة اللصيقة.. لذلك يجب على الأخوة المدراء السعي بكافة السبل التي تؤدي إلى رفع الروح المعنوية لدى العمال في المؤسسة والتي حتماً ستنعكس إيجاباً على العملية الإنتاجية وعلى المؤسسة وعلى المجتمع برمته.
كذلك يلاحظ بعض المدراء يتبعون نظام الـ Iso ويطبقونه بحذافيره في الإدارة ومجملاً هذا النظام جيد ولكن تشوبه بعض الشوائب مثل طول الإجراءات وكثرة أعماله الورقية التي تؤدي إلى ضياع الزمن في بعض المسائل التي لاتحتاج إلى كل ذلك ، فنحن نؤمن أن المؤمن " كيًس فطن" فعلى المدراء إن يجتهدوا في بعض المسائل بدون التقيد بما جاء في الـ Iso .
الحديث عن هذا الموضوع يطول ويطول ولكن في الختام أرجو من كل الأخوة المدراء أن يتنحوا عن الأبراج العاجية وأن يتقوا الله في كل معاملاتهم وأن يتواضعوا لله وأن يراعوا مصالح الآخرين معهم في العمل دون إخلال بالوظيفة ودون محاباة .
ولكم شكري وتقديري،،،


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## Eng.younis (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيف تكون مديراً ناجحاً*

الاخوة الزملاء ... السلام عليكم
ارجوا منكم تزويد الموقع بعناوين لمصار تخص الادارة وادارة المشاريع تكون عملية لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## الحمد707 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم علي الموضوع الجميل 
دمتم بود


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر موضوع شامل و شيق
الف شكر


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله الله عليك ما اعظمه من مجهود
مشكور اخى المهندس
ENG ABDO
:1:​


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
من منطلق الحرص وقت الإخوة أردت أن أضع بين يديكم 

وظائف الإدارة الخمسة * 
مدخل:
قد تسمع هذه الأسئلة، أو قد يتبادر بعضها إلى ذهنك، وهي "ما هي الإدارة؟ من هو المدير؟" أو قد تقول لنفسك "أنا موظف فقط، فما حاجتي لمعرفة العملية الإدارية!؟ أليس هذا هو عمل الرؤساء والمدراء!؟".
في الواقع، كلنا مدراء. فمهما يكن موقعك أو وظيفتك يتلزّم عليك أحيانا إدارة بعض الأمور. وحتى يمكنك إدارتها بشكل جيد، عليك أن تعي العملية الإدارية وعناصرها الرئيسية ومبادئها العامة. لذا.. سنحاول هنا تبسيط هذه العملية، وشرحها بشكل موجز، يكفي لأن تتكون لدى الفرد منا صورة عامة عن هذه العملية الهامة. 
ما هي الإدارة؟
من المنظور التنظيمي الإدارة هي إنجاز أهداف تنظيمية من خلال الأفراد وموارد أخرى. وبتعريف أكثر تفصيلا للإدارة يتضح أنها أيضا إنجاز الأهداف من خلال القيام بالوظائف الإدارية الخمسة الأساسية (التخطيط، التنظيم، التوظيف، التوجيه، الرقابة).
ما الهدف من تعلّم الإدارة؟
إن الهدف الشخصي من تعلم الإدارة ينقسم إلى شقين هما:
1. زيادة مهاراتك. 
2. تعزيز قيمة التطوير الذاتي لديك. 
من المؤكد أنك ستطبق أصول الإدارة في عملك وفي حياتك الخاصة أيضا. لكن تطبيقها يعتمد على ما تقوم بعمله. فعندما تعمل مع موارد محددة ومعروفة يمكنك استخدام الوظائف الخمسة للإدارة. أما في حالات أخرى فقد تستخدم وظيفتين أو ثلاثة فقط.
سنقوم الآن بشرح كل وظيفة من هذه الوظائف الخمسة بشكل مبسط، فهذا يساعد على فهم ما هي الإدارة وكيف يمكنك تطبيقها في حياتك أو مهنتك. 
الوظائف الخمسة: 
التخطيط: هذه الوظيفة الإدارية تهتم بتوقع المستقبل وتحديد أفضل السبل لإنجاز الأهداف التنظيمية.
التنظيم: يعرف التنظيم على أنه الوظيفة الإدارية التي تمزج الموارد البشرية والمادية من خلال تصميم هيكل أساسي للمهام والصلاحيات.
التوظيف: يهتم باختيار وتعيين وتدريب ووضع الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب في المنظمة.
التوجيه: إرشاد وتحفيز الموظفين باتجاه أهداف المنظمة.
الرقابة: الوظيفة الإدارية الأخيرة هي مراقبة أداء المنظمة وتحديد ما إذا كانت حققت أهدافها أم لا.
أصول ((فايول)) للإدارة
هنري فايول (1841 – 1925) مؤلف كتاب "النظرية الكلاسيكية للإدارة"، عرّف الوظائف الأساسية الخمسة للإدارة (التخطيط، التنظيم، التوظيف، التوجيه، الرقابة). وطوّر الأصول الأساسية الأربعة عشر للإدارة والتي تتضمن كل المهام الإدارية.
كمشرف أو مدير، سيكون عملك عبارة عن مباشرة تنفيذ الوظائف الإدارية. أشعر أنه من المناسب تماما مراجعة الأصول الأربعة عشر للإدارة الآن. استخدام هذه الأصول الإدارية (الإشرافية) سيساعدك لتكون مشرفا أكثر فعالية وكفاءة. هذه الأصول تعرف بـ "أصول الإدارة" وهي ملائمة للتطبيق على مستويات الإدارة الدنيا والوسطى والعليا على حد سواء. 
الأصول العامة للإدارة عند هينري فايول: 
1.	تقسيم العمل: التخصص يتيح للعاملين والمدراء كسب البراعة والضبط والدقة والتي ستزيد من جودة المخرجات. وبالتالي نحصل على فعالية أكثر في العمل بنفس الجهد المبذول. 
2.	السلطة: إن إعطاء الأوامر والصلاحيات للمنطقة الصحيحة هي جوهر السلطة. والسلطة متأصلة في الأشخاص والمناصب فلا يمكن تصورها كجزء من المسؤولية. 
3.	الفهم: تشمل الطاعة والتطبيق والقاعة والسلوك والعلامات الخارجية ذات الصلة بين صاحب العمل والموظفين. هذا العنصر مهم جدا في أي عمل، من غيره لا يمكن لأي مشروع أن ينجح، وهذا هو دور القادة. 
4.	وحدة مصدر الأوامر: يجب أن يتلقى الموظفين أوامرهم من مشرف واحد فقط. بشكل عام يعتبر وجود مشرف واحد أفضل من الازدواجية في الأوامر. 
5.	يد واحدة وخطة عمل واحدة: مشرف واحد بمجموعة من الأهداف يجب أن يدير مجموعة من الفعاليات لها نفس الأهداف. 
6.	إخضاع الاهتمامات الفردية للاهتمامات العامة: إن اهتمام فرد أو مجموعة في العمل يجب أن لا يطغى على اهتمامات المنظمة. 
7.	مكافآت الموظفين: قيمة المكافآت المدفوعة يجب أن تكون مرضية لكل من الموظفين وصاحب العمل. ومستوى الدفع يعتمد على قيمة الموظفين بالنسبة للمنظمة. وتحلل هذه القيمة لعدة عوامل مثل: تكاليف الحياة، توفر الموظفين، والظروف العامة للعمل. 
8.	الموازنة بين تقليل وزيادة الاهتمامات الفدرية: هنالك إجراءات من شأنها تقليل الاهتمامات الفردية. بينما تقوم إجراءات أخرى بزيادتها. في كل الحالات يجب الموازنة بين هذين الأمرين. 
9.	قنوات الاتصال: السلسلة الرسمية للمدراء من المستوى الأعلى للأدنى "تسمى الخطوط الرسمية للأوامر". والمدراء هم حلقات الوصل في هذه السلسلة. فعليهم الاتصال من خلال القنوات الموجودة فيها. وبالإمكان تجاوز هذه القنوات فقط عندما توجد حاجة حقيقة للمشرفين لتجاوزها وتتم الموافقة بينهم على ذلك. 
10. الأوامر: الهدف من الأوامر هو تفادي الهدر والخسائر. 
11.	العدالة: المراعاة والإنصاف يجب أن يمارسوا من قبل جميع الأشخاص في السلطة. 
12.	استقرار الموظفين: يقصد بالاستقرار بقاء الموظف في عمله وعدم نقله من عمل لآخر. ينتج عن تقليل نقل الموظفين من وظيفة لأخرى فعالية أكثر ونفقات أقل. 
13.	روح المبادرة: يجب أن يسمح للموظفين بالتعبير بحرية عن مقترحاتهم وآرائهم وأفكارهم على كافة المستويات. فالمدير القادر على إتاحة هذه الفرصة لموظفيه أفضل بكثر من المدير الغير قادر على ذلك. 
14.	إضفاء روح المرح للمجموعة: في الوحدات التي بها شدة: على المدراء تعزيز روح الألفة والترابط بين الموظفين ومنع أي أمر يعيق هذا التآلف. 
الوظيفة الأولى: التخطيط
غالبا ما يعدّ التخطيط الوظيفة الأولى من وظائف الإدارة، فهي القاعدة التي تقوم عليها الوظائف الإدارية الأخرى. والتخطيط عملية مستمرة تتضمن تحديد طريقة سير الأمور للإجابة عن الأسئلة مثل ماذا يجب أن نفعل، ومن يقوم به، وأين، ومتى، وكيف. بواسطة التخطيط سيمكنك إلى حد كبير كمدير من تحديد الأنشطة التنظيمية اللازمة لتحقيق الأهداف. مفهوم التخطيط العام يجيب على أربعة أسئلة هي:
1-ماذا نريد أن نفعل؟ 
2-أين نحن من ذلك الهدف الآن؟ 
3-ما هي العوامل التي ستساعدنا أو ستعيقنا عن تحقيق الهدف؟ 
4-ما هي البدائل المتاحة لدينا لتحقيق الهدف؟ وما هو البديل الأفضل؟ 
من خلال التخطيط ستحدد طرق سير الأمور التي سيقوم بها الأفراد، والإدارات، والمنظمة ككل لمدة أيام، وشهور، وحتى سنوات قادمة. التخطيط يحقق هذه النتائج من خلال:
1-تحديد الموارد المطلوبة. 
2-تحديد عدد ونوع الموظفين (فنيين، مشرفين، مدراء) المطلوبين. 
3-تطوير قاعدة البيئة التنظيمية حسب الأعمال التي يجب أن تنجز (الهيكل التنظيمي). 
4-تحديد المستويات القياسية في كل مرحلة وبالتالي يمكن قياس مدى تحقيقنا للأهداف مما يمكننا من إجراء التعديلات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب. 
يمكن تصنيف التخطيط حسب الهدف منه أو اتساعه إلى ثلاث فئات مختلفة تسمى:
1.	التخطيط الاستراتيجي: يحدد فيه الأهداف العامة للمنظمة. 
2.	التخطيط التكتيكي: يهتم بالدرجة الأولى بتنفيذ الخطط الاستراتيجية على مستوى الإدارة الوسطى. 
3.	التخطيط التنفيذي: يركز على تخطيط الاحتياجات لإنجاز المسؤوليات المحددة للمدراء أو الأقسام أو الإدارات. 
أنواع التخطيط الثلاثة:
1- التخطيط الاستراتيجي:
يتهم التخطيط الاستراتيجي بالشؤون العامة للمنظمة ككل. ويبدأ التخطيط الستراتيجي ويوجّه من قبل المستوى الإداري الأعلى ولكن جميع المستويات الإدارة يجب أن تشارك فيها لكي تعمل. وغاية التخطيط الاستراتيجي هي:
1.	إيجاد خطة عامة طويلة المدى تبين المهام والمسؤوليات للمنظمة ككل. 
2.	إيجاد مشاركة متعددة المستويات في العملية التخطيطية. 
3.	تطوير المنظمة من حيث تآلف خطط الوحدات الفرعية مع بعضها البعض. 
2- التخطيط التكتيكي:
يركز التخطيط التكتيكي على تنفيذ الأنشطة المحددة في الخطط الاستراتيجية. هذه الخطط تهتم بما يجب أن تقوم به كل وحدة من المستوى الأدنى، وكيفية القيام به، ومن سيكون مسؤولاً عن إنجازه. التخطيط التكتيكي ضروري جدا لتحقيق التخطيط الاستراتيجي. المدى الزمني لهذه الخطط أقصر من مدى الخطط الاستراتيجية، كما أنها تركز على الأنشطة القريبة التي يجب إنجازها لتحقيق الاستراتيجيات العامة للمنظمة.
3- التخطيط التنفيذي:
يستخدم المدير التخطيط التنفيذي لإنجاز مهام ومسؤوليات عمله. ويمكن أن تستخدم مرة واحدة أو عدة مرات. الخطط ذات الاستخدام الواحد تطبق على الأنشطة التي تتكرر. كمثال على الخطط ذات الاستخدام الواحد خطة الموازنة. أما أمثلة الخطط مستمرة الاستخدام فهي خطط السياسات والإجراءات.
خطوات إعداد الخطط التنفيذية:
الخطوة الأولى: وضع الأهداف: تحديد الأهداف المستقبلية.
الخطوة الثانية: تحليل وتقييم البيئة: تحليل الوضع الحالي والموارد المتوفرة لتحقيق الأهداف.
الخطوة الثالثة: تحديد البدائل: بناء قائمة من الاحتمالات لسير الأنشطة التي ستقودك تجاه أهدافك.
الخطوة الرابعة: تقييم البدائل: عمل قائمة بناءً على المزايا والعيوب لكل احتمال من احتمالات سير الأنشطة.
الخطوة الخامسة: اختيار الحل الأمثل: اختيار الاحتمال صاحب أعلى مزايا وأقل عيوب فعلية.
الخطوة السادسة: تنفيذ الخطة: تحديد من سيتكفل بالتنفيذ، وما هي الموارد المعطاة له، وكيف ستقيم الخطة، وتعليمات إعداد التقارير.
الخطوة السابعة: مراقبة وتقييم النتائج: التأكد من أن الخطة تسير مثل ما هو متوقع لها وإجراء التعديلات اللازمة لها.
الوظيفة الثانية: التنظيم
التنظيم يبين العلاقات بين الأنشطة والسلطات. "وارين بلنكت" و "ريموند اتنر" في كتابهم "مقدمة الإدارة" عرّفا وظيفة التنظيم على أنها عملية دمج الموارد البشرية والمادية من خلال هيكل رسمي يبين المهام والسلطات.
هنالك أربعة أنشطة بارزة في التنظيم:
1.	تحديد أنشطة العمل التي يجب أن تنجز لتحقيق الأهداف التنظيمية. 
2.	تصنيف أنواع العمل المطلوبة ومجموعات العمل إلى وحدات عمل إدارية. 
3.	تفويض العمل إلى أشخاص آخرين مع إعطائهم قدر مناسب من السلطة. 
4.	تصميم مستويات اتخاذ القرارات. 
المحصلة النهائية من عملية التنظيم في المنظمة: كل الوحدات التي يتألف منها (النظام) تعمل بتآلف لتنفيذ المهام لتحقيق الأهداف بكفاءة وفاعلية.
ماذا يعمل التنظيم؟
العملية التنظيمية ستجعل تحقيق غاية المنظمة المحددة سابقا في عملية التخطيط أمرا ممكنا. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فهي تضيف مزايا أخرى.
1-توضيح بيئة العمل: كل شخص يجب أن يعلم ماذا يفعل. فالمهام والمسؤوليات المكلف بها كل فرد، وإدارة، والتقسيم التنظيمي العام يجب أن يكون واضحا. ونوعية وحدود السلطات يجب أن تكون محددة. 
2-تنسيق بيئة العمل: الفوضى يجب أن تكون في أدنى مستوياتها كما يجب العمل على إزالة العقبات. والروابط بين وحدات العمل المختلفة يجب أن تنمى وتطور. كما أن التوجيهات بخصوص التفاعل بين الموظفين يجب أن تعرّف. 
3-الهيكل الرسمي لاتخاذ القرارات: العلاقات الرسمية بين الرئيس والمرؤوس يجب أن تطور من خلال الهيكل التنظيمي. هذا سيتيح انتقال الأوامر بشكل مرتب عبر مستويات اتخاذ القرارات. 
"بلنكت" و "اتنر" يستمران فيقولان أنه بتطبيق العملية التنظيمية ستتمكن الإدارة من تحسين إمكانية إنجاز وظائف العمل.
الخطوات الخمسة في عملية التنظيم:
الخطوة الأولى: احترام الخطط والأهداف:
الخطط تملي على المنظمة الغاية والأنشطة التي يجب أن تسعى لإنجازها. من الممكن إنشاء إدارات جديدة، أو إعطاء مسؤوليات جديدة لبعض الإدارات القديمة، كما الممكن إلغاء بعض الإدارات. أيضا قد تنشأ علاقات جديدة بين مستويات اتخاذ القرارات. فالتنظيم سينشئ الهيكل الجديد للعلاقات ويقيّد العلاقات المعمول بها الآن.
الخطوة الثانية: تحديد الأنشطة الضرورية لإنجاز الأهداف:
ما هي الأنشطة الضرورية لتحقيق الأهداف التنظيمية المحددة؟ يجب إعداد قائمة بالمهام الواجب إنجازها ابتداء بالأعمال المستمرة (التي تتكرر عدة مرات) وانتهاء بالمهام التي تنجز لمرة واحدة.
الخطوة الثالثة: تصنيف الأنشطة:
المدراء مطالبون بإنجاز ثلاث عمليات:
1-فحص كل نشاط تم تحديده لمعرفة طبيعته (تسويق، إنتاج، … الخ). 
2-وضع الأنشطة في مجموعات بناء على هذه العلاقات. 
3-البدء بتصميم الأجزاء الأساسية من الهيكل التنظيمي. 
الخطوة الرابعة: تفويض العمل والسلطات:
إن مفهوم الحصص كقاعدة لهذه الخطوة هو أصل العمل التنظيمي. في بدء الإدارات، الطبيعة، الغاية، المهام، وأداء الإدارة يجب أن يحدد أولا كأساس للسلطة. هذه الخطوة مهمة في بداية وأثناء العملية التنظيمية.
الخطوة الخامسة: تصميم مستويات العلاقات:
هذه الخطوة تحدد العلاقات الرأسية والعرضية (الأفقية) في المنظمة ككل. الهيكل الأفقي يبين من هو المسؤول عن كل مهمة. أما الهيكل الرأسي فيقوم بالتالي:
1.	يعرف علاقات العمل بين الإدارات العاملة. 
2.	يجعل القرار النهائي تحت السيطرة (فعدد المرؤوسين تحت كل مدير واضح). 


الوظيفة الثالثة: التوظيف 
الناس المنتمين لشركتك هم المورد الأكثر أهمية من جميع الموارد الأخرى. هذه الموارد البشرية حصلت عليها المنظمة من خلال التوظيف. المنظمة مطالبة بتحديد وجذب والمحافظة على الموظفين المؤهلين لملئ المواقع الشاغرة فيها من خلال التوظيف. التوظيف يبدأ بتخطيط الموارد البشرية واختيار الموظفين ويستمر طوال وجودهم بالمنظمة.
يمكن تبيين التوظيف على أنها عملية مكونة من ثمان مهام صممت لتزويد المنظمة بالأشخاص المناسبين في المناصب المناسبة. هذه الخطوات الثمانية تتضمن: تخطيط الموارد البشرية، توفير الموظفين، الاختيار، التعريف بالمنظمة، التدريب والتطوير، تقييم الأداء، المكافآت والترقيات (وخفض الدرجات) والنقل، وإنهاء الخدمة.
والآن سنتعرف على كل واحدة من هذه المهام الثماني عن قرب.
مهام التوظيف الثمانية:
أولا: تخطيط الموارد البشرية: الغاية من تخطيط الموارد البشرية هي التأكد من تغطية احتياجات المنظمة من الموظفين. ويتم عمل ذلك بتحليل خطط المنظمة لتحديد المهارات المطلوب توافرها في الموظفين. ولعملية تخطيط الموارد البشرية ثلاث عناصر هي:
1-التنبؤ باحتياجات المنظمة من الموظفين. 
2-مقارنة احتياجات المنظمة بموظفي المنظمة المرشحين لسد هذه الاحتياجات. 
3-تطوير خطط واضحة تبين عدد الأشخاص الذين سيتم تعيينهم (من خارج المنظمة) ومن هم الأشخاص الذين سيتم تدريبهم (من داخل المنظمة) لسد هذه الاحتياجات. 
ثانيا: توفير الموظفين: في هذه العملية يجب على الإدارة جذب المرشحين لسد الاحتياجات من الوظائف الشاغرة. وستستخدم الإدارة أداتين في هذه الحالة هما مواصفات الوظيفة ومتطلباتها. وقد تلجأ الإدارة للعديد من الوسائل للبحث عمن يغطي هذه الاحتياجات، مثل: الجرائد العادية والجرائد المختصة بالإعلانات، ووكالات العمل، أو الاتصال بالمعاهد والكليات التجارية، ومصادر (داخلية و/أو خارجية) أخرى. وحاليا بدأت الإعلانات عن الوظائف والاحتياجات تدار عن طريق الإنترنت حيث أنشأت العديد من المواقع لهذا الغرض.
ثالثا: الاختيار: بعد عملية التوفير، يتم تقييم هؤلاء المرشحين الذين تقدموا لشغل المواقع المعلن عنها، ويتم اختيار من تتطابق عليه الاحتياجات. خطوات عملية الاختيار قد تتضمن ملئ بعض الاستمارات، ومقابلات، واختبارات تحريرية أو مادية، والرجوع لأشخاص أو مصادر ذات علاقة بالشخص المتقدم للوظيفة.
رابعا: التعريف بالمنظمة: بمجرد اختيار الموظف يجب أن يتم دمجه بالمنظمة. عملية التعريف بالمنظمة تتضمن تعريف مجموعات العمل بالموظف الجديد وإطلاعه على سياسات وأنظمة المنظمة.
خامسا: التدريب والتطوير: من خلال التدريب والتطوير تحاول المنظمة زيادة قدرة الموظفين على المشاركة في تحسين كفاءة المنظمة.
التدريب: يهتم بزيادة مهارات الموظفين.
التطوير: يهتم بإعداد الموظفين لإعطائهم مسؤوليات جديدة لإنجازها.
سادسا: تقييم الأداء: يتم تصميم هذا النظام للتأكد من أن الأداء الفعلي للعمل يوافق معايير الأداء المحددة.
سابعا: قرارات التوظيف: قرارات التوظيف كالمتعلقة بالمكافآت التشجيعية، النقل، الترقيات، وإنزال الموظف درجة كلها يجب أن تعتمد على نتائج تقييم الأداء.
ثامنا: إنهاء الخدمة: الاستقالة الاختيارية، والتقاعد، والإيقاف المؤقت، والفصل يجب أن تكون من اهتمامات الإدارة أيضا.
الوظيفة الرابعة: التوجيه
بمجرد الانتهاء من صياغة خطط المنظمة وبناء هيكلها التنظيمي وتوظيف العاملين فيها، تكون الخطوة التالية في العملية الإدارية هي توجيه الناس باتجاه تحقيق الأهداف التنظيمية. في هذه الوظيفة الإدارية يكون من واجب المدير تحقيق أهداف المنظمة من خلال إرشاد المرؤوسين وتحفيزهم.
وظيفة التوجيه يشار إليها أحيانا على أنها التحفيز، أو القيادة، أو الإرشاد، أو العلاقات الإنسانية. لهذه الأسباب يعتبر التوجيه الوظيفة الأكثر أهمية في المستوى الإداري الأدنى لأنه ببساطة مكان تركز معظم العاملين في المنظمة. وبالعودة لتعريفنا للقيادة "إنجاز الأعمال من خلال الآخرين"، إذا أراد أي شخص أن يكون مشرفا أو مديرا فعالا عليه أن يكون قياديا فعالا، فحسن مقدرته على توجيه الناس تبرهن مدى فعاليته.
متغيرات التوجيه:
أساس توجيهاتك لمرؤوسيك سيتركز حول نمطك في القيادة (دكتاتوري، ديموقراطي، عدم التقييد) وطريقة في اتخاذ القرارات. هنالك العديد من المتغيرات التي ستتدخل في قرارك بكيفية توجيه مرؤوسيك مثل: مدى خطورة الحالة، نمطك القيادي، تحفيز المرؤوسين، وغيرها. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، بكونك قائد موجه للآخرين عليك:
1.	معرفة جميع الحقائق عن الحالة. 
2.	التفكير في الأثر الناجم عن قرارك على المهمة. 
3.	الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العنصر البشري عند اتخاذك للقرار. 
4.	تأكد من أن القرار الذي تم اتخاذه هو القرار السليم الذي كان عليك اتخاذه. 
بصفتك شخص يوجه أنشطة الآخرين فعليك أيضا:
1-تفويض المهام الأولية لجميع العاملين. 
2-جعل الأوامر واضحة ومختصرة. 
3-متابعة كل شخص تم تفويضه، وإعطاء أوامر محددة سواء كانت كتابية أو شفوية. 
سنتعرف الآن على المزيد من المعلومات حول العملية التوجيهية.
إرشادات حول عملية التوجيه:
المقترحات التالية مقتبسة من "ما الذي يجب أن يعرفه كل مشرف" للكاتبان ليستار بيتل و جون نيستروم.

1.	لا تجعلها نزاع من أجل السلطة. حاول أن تركز اهتمامك –واهتمام الموظفين- على الأهداف الواجب تحقيقها. الفكرة هي أن تتخيل أن هذا هو الواضع التي تقتضيه الأوامر، فهو ليس مبنيا على هوى المدير. 
2.	تجنب الأساليب الخشنة. إذا أردت أن يأخذ موظفيك التعليمات بجدية فعليك بهذه الطريقة. 
3.	انتبه لكلماتك. الكلمات قد تصبح موصل غير موثوق فيه لأفكارك! كما عليك أيضا مراقبة نبرة صوتك. معظم الناس يتقبلون حقيقة أن عمل المشرف هو إصدار الأوامر والتعليمات. ومعارضتهم لهذه الأوامر مبنية على الطريقة التي أصدرت فيها هذه الأوامر. 
4.	لا تفترض أن الموظفين فهموا كل شيء. أعط الموظفين فرصة لطرح الأسئلة ومناقشة الأهداف. دعم يأكدون فهمهم بجعلهم يكررون ما قلته. 
5.	تأكد من حصولك على "التغذية الراجعة" بالطريقة الصحيحة. أعط الموظفين الذين يريدون الاعتراض على المهام الفرصة لعمل ذلك في الوقت الذي تفوض فيه المهام لهم. إن معرفة والسيطرة على المعارضة وسوء الفهم قبل بدء العمل أفضل من الانتظار لما بعد. 
6.	لا تعطي الكثير من الأوامر. المعلومات الزائدة عن الحد تعتبر مثبطة للعاملين. اجعل تعليماتك مختصرة ومباشرة. انتظر حتى ينتهي العاملون من العمل الأول قبل أن تطلب منهم البدء في عمل ثاني. 
7.	أعطهم التفاصيل المهمة فقط. بالنسبة للمساعدين القدماء، لا يوجد ما يضجرهم أكثر من استماعهم لتفاصيل معروفة. 
8.	انتبه للتعليمات المتضاربة. تأكد من أنك لا تقول لموظفيك أمرا ما بينما المشرفين في الإدارات المجاورة يقولون لموظفيهم ما يعارض ذلك. 
9.	لا تختار العامل المستعد للعمل فقط. تأكد من أنك لا تحمل الشخص المستعد اكثر من طاقته. وتأكد أيضا من إعطاء الأشخاص الصعب قيادتهم نصيبهم من العمل الصعب أيضا. 
10. حاول عدم تمييز أي شخص. من غير اللائق معاقبة الشخص بتكليفه بمهمة كريهة. حاول التقليل من هذا الأمر قدر المستطاع. 
11. الأهم من جميع ذلك، لا تلعب "التسديدة الكبرى". المشرفين الجدد يخطئون أحيانا بالتباهي بسلطاتهم. أما المشرفين الأكثر نضجا فغالبا ما يكونون أكثر قربا من موظفيهم. 
الوظيفة الخامسة: الرقابة
التّخطيط، والتنظيم، والتّوظيف، والتوجيه يجب أن يتابعوا للحفاظ على كفاءتهم وفاعليتهم . لذلك فالرقابة آخر الوظائف الخمسة للإدارة، وهي المعنيّة بالفعل بمتابعة كلّ من هذه الوظائف لتقييم أداء المنظّمة تجاه تحقيق أهدافها.
في الوظيفة الرقابية للإدارة، سوف تنشئ معايير الأداء التي سوف تستخدم لقياس التقدّم نحو الأهداف. مقاييس الأداء هذه صمّمت لتحديد ما إذا كان الناس والأجزاء المتنوّعة في المنظّمة على المسار الصحيح في طريقهم نحو الأهداف المخطط تحقيقها.
خطوات العملية الرقابية الأربعة:
وظيفة الرقابة مرتبطة بشكل كبير بالتّخطيط . في الحقيقة، الغرض الأساسيّ من الرقابة هو تحديد مدى نجاح وظيفة التخطيط. هذه العمليّة يمكن أن تحصر في أربعة خطوات أساسيّة تطبّق على أيّ شخص أو بند أو عملية يراد التحكم بها ومراقبتها.
هذه الخطوات الأساسية الأربعة هي:
1- إعداد معايير الأداء: المعيار أداة قياس، كمّيّة أو نوعيّة، صمّمت لمساعدة مراقب أداء الناس والسّلع أو العمليّات. المعايير تستخدم لتحديد التقدّم، أو التأخر عن الأهداف. طبيعة المعيار المستخدم يعتمد على الأمر المراد متابعته. أيّا كانت المعايير، يمكن تصنيفهم جميعا إلى إحدى هاتين المجموعتين: المعايير الإداريّة أو المعايير التّقنيّة. فيما يلي وصف لكلّ نوع. 
أ - المعايير الإداريّة: تتضمّن عدة أشياء كالتقارير واللوائح وتقييمات الأداء. ينبغي أن تركّز جميعها على المساحات الأساسيّة ونوع الأداء المطلوب لبلوغ الأهداف المحددة. تعبّر المقاييس الإداريّة عن من، متى، ولماذا العمل.
مثال: يطالب مدير المبيعات بتقرير شهريّ من كلّ الباعة يبين ما تم عمله خلال الشهر.

ب - المعايير التّقنيّة: يحدّد ماهية وكيفية العمل. وهي تطبق على طرق الإنتاج، والعمليّات، والموادّ، والآلات، ومعدّات السلامة، والموردين. يمكن أن تأتي المعايير التّقنيّة من مصادر داخليّة وخارجيّة.
مثال: معايير السلامة أمليت من خلال لوائح الحكومة أو مواصفات المصنّعين لمعدّاتهم.
2- متابعة الأداء الفعليّ: هذه الخطوة تعتبر مقياس وقائيّ. 
3- قياس الأداء: في هذه الخطوة، يقيس المديرين الأداء ويحدّدون إن كان يتناسب مع المعايير المحدّدة. إذا كانت نتائج المقارنة أو القياسات مقبولة -خلال الحدود المفترضة- فلا حاجة لاتخاذ أي إجراء. إما إن كانت النتائج بعيدة عن ما هو متوقع أو غير مقبولة فيجب اتخاذ الإجراء اللازم. 
4- تصحيح الانحرافات عن المعايير: تحديد الإجراء الصحيح الواجب اتخاذه يعتمد على ثلاثة أشياء: المعيار، دقّة القياسات التي بيّنت وجود الانحراف، وتحليل أداء الشخص أو الآلة لمعرفة سبب الانحراف. ضع في الاعتبار تلك المعايير قد تكون مرخيّة جدًّا أو صارمة جدًّا. القياسات قد تكون غير دقيقة بسبب رداءة استخدام آلات القياس أو بسبب وجود عيوب في الآلات نفسها. وأخيرًا، من الممكن أن تصدر عن الناس أحكاما رديئة عند تحديد الإجراءات التّقويميّة الواجب اتخاذها.


----------



## احمد طالب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بسمه تعالى 

جهد مميز وبارك الله بهذا المجهود متمنيا المزيد .


----------



## eng-elmorsy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكراُ لك على هذا المقال


----------



## Eng.younis (12 يناير 2007)

شكراً لك يا احمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ارجوا منك المزيد ومن كافة المشاركين لان الموضوع يستحق


----------



## حكم سليمان سليم (13 يناير 2007)

*المدير الناجح*

أرغب في دراسة الادارة الهندسية من جامعة عربية معترف بها لأني مهتم بهذا الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا على موضوع المدير الناجح


----------



## eng samar kand (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا في البدايه اشكر كل الاعضاء المشتركين الموضوع ده جميل جدا ممكن يفيد ناس كتير بسي انا الافاده منه قليلة بمعنى اصح انا داخله على المنتدى ده عشان استفاد واعرف معلومات كتيرة وعمليه على القسم بتاعى او بمعنى على شغلى كامهندسة انا لسه في سنة اولىكهرباءبور فياريت اللى ممكن يساعدنى باى معلومة يكون قد يجزيه الله كل خير وشكرا معلشي طولت عليكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng.younis (22 يناير 2007)

:31:


eng samar kand قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا في البدايه اشكر كل الاعضاء المشتركين الموضوع ده جميل جدا ممكن يفيد ناس كتير بسي انا الافاده منه قليلة بمعنى اصح انا داخله على المنتدى ده عشان استفاد واعرف معلومات كتيرة وعمليه على القسم بتاعى او بمعنى على شغلى كامهندسة انا لسه في سنة اولىكهرباءبور فياريت اللى ممكن يساعدنى باى معلومة يكون قد يجزيه الله كل خير وشكرا معلشي طولت عليكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



:31: السلام عليكم : اتمنى ان تكوني موفقة في دراستك خصوصاً وان قسم الكهرباء يحتاج الى جهد اكبر ، دراسة البور ممتعة وربما بالامكان مساعتدك.:31:


----------



## العزيز بالله (27 يناير 2007)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع

أما عن الفجوة بين ما يوجد بين طيات الكتب و ما نراه في الحياه العملية , ففي اعتقادي أننا من أوهمنا أنفسنا بها ربما :

1- لعدم و جود الدافع للتطبيق, ففي جميع الأحوال نحصل علي الراتب, وإذا قمنا بالتغيير لن يتغير الوضع (قد يكون السبب في هذا هو الهيكل الوظيفي السيء للمنظمة).

2- لضعف في الشخصية يجعلنا نخشي سخرية الآخرين منا إذا أقدمنا علي التطبيق.

3- للعجز عن القراءة أساسا, فننبذ ما في الكتب بدون أن نكلف أنفسنا عناء قراءته.

و عليه فإن الحلول قد تكون:
1- السعي إلي النجاح لذاته, فإن للنجاح نشوة لا توصف.

2- الثقة بالنفس و الإقدام, و عدم الإلتفات إلي كلام المثبطين و أعداء النجاح.

3- تغيير نظرتنا نحو الكتاب, فالكتاب هو عصارة فكر كاتبه, و حصيلة تجاربه التي لم تعشها أنت, ربما لايكون فكره كله ملائم لك, لكنك حتما ستستفيد من تجربته.


----------



## Eng.younis (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كي تكون مديراً ناجحاً عليك ان تستخدم ((الحزم والمرونة))

الحزم والمرونة ضدان واضحان ، كيف يمكن لرئيس فريق ان يكون حازماً ومرناً في نفس الوقت ؟
ويرتبط الحزم كثيراً بمعرفة ما تريد. بينما المرونة مطلوبة لتساعدك على الحصول عليه.

عليك ان تحدد اهدافك بالتفصيل ثم تكون حازماً في توجيه جميع اعمال الفريق لتحقيق هذه الاهداف . كما انك تحتاج الى وضع الخطط لتحقيق هذه الاهداف . ولكن حيث انه كثيراً ما تفشل الخطط. فهنا ياتي دور المرونة، فيجب عليك ان تكون مستعد لتغيير خطتك كلما احتاج الامر لذلك.


----------



## Eng.younis (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الامور التي طرحت حول الادارة جميلة ، لاكن اعتقد ان الجانب العملي والممارسة لهما اثر كبير في تكوين شخصية المدير ، كثرة الاحتكاك بالمرؤسين تكشف لدى المدير كثير من الامور التي تساعده على معالجة السلبيات والتوصل الى الطريقة الافضل في ادارة العمل.


----------



## kembel67 (9 مارس 2007)

thanks too much


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (8 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر لكل المساهمين فى هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## atef_mo159 (1 يوليو 2007)

ارجو ان يكون هناك مواضيع اخرى تثرى الفكر وتغذى العقل
وجزاكم الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## الفارسة (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ..شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ..لكن مثلما قلتم هناك ضغوط من جميع الجهات على المدير..لكن المدير القوي لا يميل الى الباطل لاجل امور شخصية مثل المال والمنصب وهذا من اهم مقومات النجاح ..:1:


----------



## علي داود (14 أغسطس 2007)

يجب ان تتوفر الشروط التالية
1- قوة الشخصية
2-العلاقات المفتوحة
3-سرعة اتخاذ القرار وعدم التردد
4- الكفائة العلمية والمهنية
5-الاعصاب الباردة في العمل


----------



## wfayez (14 أغسطس 2007)

و الله هذا مجهود عظيم و الموضوع رائع و مفيد


----------



## علي داود (14 أغسطس 2007)

يجب ان تتوفر الشروط التالية
1- قوة الشخصية
2-العلاقات المفتوحة
3-سرعة اتخاذ القرار وعدم التردد
4- الكفائة العلمية والمهنية
5-الاعصاب الباردة في العمل
6- النزاهة بكل اشكالها


----------



## fathydraz (14 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع هام جدا.وارجو ان نتعلم اكثر عنه


----------



## مني منصور (15 أغسطس 2007)

انا مهندسه ميكانيكا قوي دفعة2002 عملت بالعديد من الوظائف في القطاع الخاص والآن لا اعمل ولكن هناك وظيفة مديرة وتتعامل مع العمال والتواصل مع صاحب المصنع عن طريق النت فقط فهل اتقدم إليها علما ان الوظيفة يرغب في شغلها مهندسه ولا اعلم شئ عن المرتب والمصنع يعمل في تصنيع المراوح الخاصة بأبراج التبريد علي طريق مرغم (دي تاني وظيفة بالتخصص حيث عملت قبل ذلك كمهندسه انتاج ومرة اخري مهندسه تخطيط ومتابعة)ارجو ان توجهوني واسفة للأطاله عليكم


----------



## TarekMahmoud (1 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع هام و مشاركة قوية، أود ان أوضح ان المفاهيم الإدارية لم تتغير منذأن وضعها الأوائل منذ القرن الثامن عشر أمثال Taylor


----------



## عابد لله (24 مايو 2008)

*الله يجازيكم كل الخير*

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع أختى صناعة المعمار انتى بجد رائعة جزاكى الله كل الخير


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (13 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت المشرفة
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن مفهوم الإدارة وأريد أن التأكيد على ماجاء به العضو نور علي حيث كما تفضلتم بأن الإدارة هي عملية إنجاز الأهداف مع ومن خلال مجهودات الأخرين والملاحظ أن كلمة الأخرين تكررت عدة مرات دليل على أنه لن يكون هناك تحقيق للأهداف دون مجهودات الأخرين عليه فإن الإهتمام بالأخرين أمر هام وجوهري في نجاح أى مؤسسة لتحقيق أهدافها ويجب على المدير أن تكون عنده مهارات القيادة Leadership
لكى يتمكن من السير بمؤسسته نحو أهدافها ولنا في رسول الله أسوة حسنة.

بارك الله ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## العيناء (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع بالفعل قيم جدا اعد لدراسة بهذا الموضوع باذن الله ساضيف ما توصلت له لتعم الفائدة


----------



## شرقاوى عبد الرحمن (28 يونيو 2011)

الادارة علم وفن وخبرة وتعامل مع الاخرين ؛ وكلام الكتب جميل ولكنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون كله مطبق ؛ ولكن توجد انحرافات عن المقياس الصحيح نظرا لطبيعة الدول والشعوب النامية والتى هى ليست على درجة من الوعى والرقى والتقدم ؛ فتجد مثلا المقربين والاصدقاء والمعارف واصحاب المصالح ..... وهذا ما يفسد او ينحرف بالمنظومة الادارية .
ولكن فى الدول المتقدمة لاتوجد مثل هذه التجاوزات وبالتالى العمل يسير على افضل حال .
واتمنى ان تصل الدول العربية الى مرحلة النضج الادارى الذى يودى الى رفع المؤسسات والشعوب والبلاد الى مصاف الدول المتقدمة ..... مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود جيد


----------

